# Liverpool - Milan: 15 settebre 2021 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00

Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?

Diretta tv su Sky e su Infinity dalle ore 21 del 15 settembre 2021

*Designato il polacco Marciniak*

*Le probabili formazioni*


----------



## Zenos (12 Settembre 2021)

Io ci credo


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Durissima. Ma non abbiamo niente da perdere

Basta solo non fare figuracce


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2021)

Questa è quella che temo di più.
Per me con le altre 2 squadre ce la giochiamo


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Obiettivo evitate figuracce. Poi giochiamocela senza pensieri. I nostri meritano di fare esperienza a questo livello.


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2021)

giocando così nulla è impossibile
non bisogna farsi intimorire però dall'ambiente e questo è un problema per chi non ha esperienza


----------



## 7vinte (12 Settembre 2021)

Finalmente qui


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Finalmente!


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2021)

Finalmente il momento é arrivato.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Intanto il Liverpool che giocava in contemporanea ha vinto 3-0 contro il Leeds, che é tutto tranne che una squadraccia.

E comunque la partita di oggi se la studieranno eccome, la qualità che hanno in mezzo non é la stessa e gli errori difensivi non saranno gli stessi, ma non crediamo di partire sconfitti. Si sentiranno più da schifo loro ad aver pescato noi in quarta fascia, che noi loro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Basta giocare bene, pretese non ne abbiamo.
Se la giochiamo come oggi possiamo vincere, con un Giroud che sa bene come fargli male in più è fattibile. 

Comunque vada, sarà una grande emozione rivedere la CL dopo 7 anni, e soprattutto rivedere il liverpool da avversario dopo... 14 anni?
Li abbiamo ritrovati dopo Atene?


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Settembre 2021)

Non vedo l'ora. E sono convinto faremo bene.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Siamo tornati a casa.

Il ritorno è durissimo: da evitare le figuracce anche per non comprometterci a livello mentale. L'obiettivo primario quest'anno è fare bene in Serie A....


----------



## Simo98 (12 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Intanto il Liverpool che giocava in contemporanea ha vinto 3-0 contro il Leeds, che é tutto tranne che una squadraccia.
> 
> E comunque la partita di oggi se la studieranno eccome, la qualità che hanno in mezzo non é la stessa e gli errori difensivi non saranno gli stessi, ma non crediamo di partire sconfitti. Si sentiranno più da schifo loro ad aver pescato noi in quarta fascia, che noi loro.


Loro hanno come obiettivo di vincere la CL, beccarsi il Milan in quarta fascia rende il girone molto duro
Noi abbiamo l'obiettivo di provare a fare un bel percorso, avere il Liverpool non fa altro che dare stimolo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Umiltà ma non paura.
Proviamo a portare via un pareggio come a Old Trafford lo scorso anno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2021)

Non abbiamo niente da perdere. L'importante è evitare figure che possano incidere sulla crescita in campionato


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2021)

li sfonnamo


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2021)

Me la godrò senza grosse pretese, dopo 7-8 anni e con buona parte dei giocatori che non hanno presenze in questa competizione, non posso aspettarmi miracoli.


----------



## marcus1577 (12 Settembre 2021)

Mi fa davvero effetto vedere il cammino in questi anni del milan e del liverpool squadra che cmq abbiamo sempre massacrato chiudendo un occhio su quel sciagurato 2 tempo famoso ...dove eravamo nettamente piu forti...
Un milan decaduto grazie a un presidente che ci ha usati e buttati via ...mi fa effetto vedere un liverpool cresciuto e noi che li dobbiamo temere...
Di fatturati neanche parlo ...
Risorgiamo ragazzi dalle ceneri e speriamo ci regalino un altra gioia farci ricordare chi siamo e cosa siamo stati ...
Forza leoniiiii!!!!


----------



## _ET_ (12 Settembre 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> li sfonnamo


Liverpool Milan 0 3. Leao,Leao,Leao


----------



## davidelynch (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non vedo l'ora, forza ragazzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


evitare figuracce pls. Questi giocano un altro sport al momento, inutile illudersi.


----------



## Saelemaekers (13 Settembre 2021)

Non ancora ho avuto modo di vederli giocare quest'anno, ma il Liverpool di Klopp è una delle poche squadre al mondo in grado di reggere i nostri ritmi, e di andare ancora più forte aggiungo.

Secondo me ben figureremo, ma dubito riusciremo a portare a casa anche solo un punto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Non ancora ho avuto modo di vederli giocare quest'anno, ma il Liverpool di Klopp è una delle poche squadre al mondo in grado di reggere i nostri ritmi, e di andare ancora più forte aggiungo.
> 
> Secondo me ben figureremo, ma dubito riusciremo a portare a casa anche solo un punto.


I nostri "ritmi" li regge tranquillamente qualunque squadra della premier,anche la penultima 

A noi sembra strano perchè solitamente in Serie A non si tengono questi ritmi e questa intensità,ma si gioca quasi sempre in maniera molto compassata


----------



## danmasino (13 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Liverpool Milan 0 3. Leao,Leao,Leao


Manco se lo vedo.
Ma non tanto per il risultato, quanto per Leao xD
Dovrebbe avere ALMENO 9 occasioni nitide per fare 3 gol


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I nostri "ritmi" li regge tranquillamente qualunque squadra della premier,anche la penultima
> 
> A noi sembra strano perchè solitamente in Serie A non si tengono questi ritmi e questa intensità,ma si gioca quasi sempre in maniera molto compassata


Tenderei ad essere d'accordo con te, ed é evidente che siamo inferiori al Liverpool. Non ne farei una questione di ritmi, ma di tempi, se riusciamo a fare questo lavoro con i tempi giusti (e qui ci siamo, non bisogna neanche credere che siano il Barca di Guardiola) e a non concedere troppi errori in difesa c'é la giochiamo. 

La cosa interessante é la velocità on la quale ci scambiamo la palla la davanti, o le aperture di prima sull'uomo libero la davanti, queste sono cose che in Champions sono normali e che senza non avremmo alcuna possibilità di fare qualcosa. Insomma, se un mese fa mi auspicavo di non prendere una batosta almeno adesso ho un aspettativa decisamente migliore vedendo il gioco prodotto. 

Bisognerà vederlo se siamo capaci di farlo davanti a 50k persone ad Anfield (stadio tutto fuorché gentile) o se é troppo presto, ma le premesse per far bene ci sono eccome


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Settembre 2021)

Sono già in clima pre partita. Che ansia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tenderei ad essere d'accordo con te, ed é evidente che siamo inferiori al Liverpool. Non ne farei una questione di ritmi, ma di tempi, se riusciamo a fare questo lavoro con i tempi giusti (e qui ci siamo, non bisogna neanche credere che siano il Barca di Guardiola) e a non concedere troppi errori in difesa c'é la giochiamo.
> 
> La cosa interessante é la velocità on la quale ci scambiamo la palla la davanti, o le aperture di prima sull'uomo libero la davanti, queste sono cose che in Champions sono normali e che senza non avremmo alcuna possibilità di fare qualcosa. Insomma, se un mese fa mi auspicavo di non prendere una batosta almeno adesso ho un aspettativa decisamente migliore vedendo il gioco prodotto.
> 
> Bisognerà vederlo se siamo capaci di farlo davanti a 50k persone ad Anfield (stadio tutto fuorché gentile) o se é troppo presto, ma le premesse per far bene ci sono eccome



Ce la giocheremo,anche se non con i favori del pronostico. L'importante è cercare di non prendere l'imbarcata,perchè poi la squadra potrebbe risentirne anche in campionato ( e guarda un pò,abbiamo subito i gobbi! )
Poi dopo tutti questi anni a digiuno a me basta sentire la musichetta e vedere i nostri in campo


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evitare figuracce pls. Questi giocano un altro sport al momento, inutile illudersi.


Eh sì. Squadre di Premier + Champions = altro sport.

Ma come detto abbiamo poco da perdere. Basta non fare figuracce.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evitare figuracce pls. Questi giocano un altro sport al momento, inutile illudersi.


Cosa intendete per figuraccia?
Perdere 3-0 contro una delle squadre più forti, ma giocandosela imho non sarebbe figuraccia
Figuraccia è uscire con il Porto in 10...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Settembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendete per figuraccia?
> Perdere 3-0 contro una delle squadre più forti, ma giocandosela imho non sarebbe figuraccia
> Figuraccia è uscire con il Porto in 10...


Beccarsi dalle 4 reti in sù,magari arroccandoci in 11 in difesa.
Sapete se sarà tra le partite selezionate e trasmesse da amazon ?


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beccarsi dalle 4 reti in sù,magari arroccandoci in 11 in difesa.
> Sapete se sarà tra le partite selezionate e trasmesse da amazon ?


No
È su Sky


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beccarsi dalle 4 reti in sù,magari arroccandoci in 11 in difesa.
> Sapete se sarà tra le partite selezionate e trasmesse da amazon ?



c'è scritto. Perchè non leggete? Si intuisce perfino dal titolo "Tv e Streaming"


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tobi (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non abbiamo nulla da perdere a differenza loro
Se tutti daranno il 100 % sono sicuro che ci sarà da divertirsi , temo solo un super dispendio di energie fisiche considerando la prossima partita contro la juve


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni

LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Rebic (Giroud) (Ibra).*


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*


.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Ibrahimovic.*


Centrocampo di contenimento il loro, secondo me gli creeremo non pochi problemi li davanti. I 3 davanti fanno paura, la coppia di terzini sono fenomenali e forse hanno il miglior pacchetto al mondo sugli esterni. Poi hanno un Van Dijk che è un fuoriclasse, non l’ho ancora visto ai suoi livelli di pre infortunio comunque.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Rebic (Giroud) (Ibra).*


.


----------



## Saelemaekers (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Rebic (Giroud) (Ibra).*


In realtà dovrebbe giocare Jota al centro dell'attacco, Firmino è rotto.

Sarà un gran bel test, io non ho grandissime aspettative sul risultato, ma al tempo stesso non ho timore, anzi sono sicurissimo che faremo bella figura.


----------



## Paolino (13 Settembre 2021)

Per me li sorprendiamo. Non firmo nulla. Si può vincere da subito


----------



## Cenzo (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Secondo me metterà in campo Bennacer e Rebic. 
Tonali e Leao per quanto stiano giocando bene non credo siano pronti per una partita del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Si torna a casa.
Non mi par vero.

Partita da gustare tutta.
Mercoledì capiremo tante cose...


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Rebic (Giroud) (Ibra).*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Settembre 2021)

Col Liverpool è fondamentale non perdere palla in uscita e chiudere le linee di passaggio.
Loro vincono le partite in fascia.


----------



## Cenzo (13 Settembre 2021)

Curiosavo su un forum di tifosi del Liverpool, un po’ di preoccupazione tra di loro c’è, ma giusto un po’. Ci ritengono una buona squadra anche se sanno benissimo che non siamo il Milan di Atene. Contano sul vantaggio di giocare in casa e ritengono Tomori e Kjaer non all’altezza dei loro attaccanti.


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Col Liverpool è fondamentale non perdere palla in uscita e chiudere le linee di passaggio.
> Loro vincono le partite in fascia.


Mane' quando parte pare Bolt


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mane' quando parte pare Bolt


Salah non è da meno


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao; Rebic (Giroud) (Ibra).*


.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si torna a casa.
> Non mi par vero.
> 
> Partita da gustare tutta.
> Mercoledì capiremo tante cose...


D'accordissimo. Capiremo chi siamo.


----------



## PANDA82 (14 Settembre 2021)

Inizia già a salirmi la tensione partita!!! 
Non vedo l' ora di godermela.... di risentire la musichetta, la NOSTRA musichetta!!!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Che emozione, giochiamo finalmente contro una grandissima d'europa che per noi ha un fascino particolarissimo.
Zero pretese ovviamente, cerchiamo di fare bella figura e vada come vada, una sconfitta non sarebbe nulla di grave.
Ovviamente dobbiamo puntare a vincere, come sempre.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni

IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*

*LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson; N. Keita, Henderson, Fabinho; Salah, Roberto Firmino, Mané.*

*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo; Bennacer, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Brahim Díaz, Leao ; Rebic (Giroud)*


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


Pure a Liverpool con Rebic prima punta. Pazzesco


----------



## Giangy (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Queste sono le partite che tutti noi sognavamo da tempo. Il Liverpool è fortissimo, ma credo che faremo il nostro comunque. Con le altre due pure io penso che possiamo giocarcela, specialmente con il Porto.


----------



## Cenzo (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...



Firmino è infortunato, dovrebbe giocare Jota


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Firmino è infortunato, dovrebbe giocare Jota


Eh ma direi che come cadono cadono, cadono in piedi comunque. Son forti. 

Però....


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


Meglio che Ibra sia out.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Settembre 2021)

Per me vada come vada, l'importante è non far figuracce in questo girone assurdo.


----------



## King of the North (14 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> evitare figuracce pls. Questi giocano un altro sport al momento, inutile illudersi.


Non credo minimamente alla storiella che giocano un altro sport, che sono di un altro pianeta, e balle varie. Sicuramente sono più forti, sicuramente sono favoriti ma di certo non contro di noi dovranno correre per portare a casa il risultato. Non sono una corazzata invincibile, tutt’altro. Lo scorso anno hanno fatto una stagione pessima.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Settembre 2021)

Oltre alla pausa nazionale c'é l'hanno pure messa il Mercoledi, cosi per farci aspettare il più possibile 

Sulla sinistra Leao vs Arnold, che non é Marusic. L'Inglese lo regge fisicamente ed é possibilmente pure più veloce, pero' lascia spesso a desiderare difensivamente e quindi secondo me qualche imbucata la faremo da quella parte. Sulla destra hanno Robertson, che é anche lui un fenomeno. Poi non parlo degli esterni d'attacco che si ritrovano ahah

Dobbiamo vedercela a uomo, ed essere aggressivi quanto mai. Le nostre occasioni principali verranno dal recupero palla, meno imprecisioni faremo nelle ripartenze e meglio sarà. Mi aspetto una partita con spazi apertissimi, poi magari su 10 occasioni noi riusciamo a capitalizzare una volta e loro su 10 fanno 3 gol perché hanno dei fenomeni la davanti, pero' preferisco giocarmela che aspettarli, li sappiamo già come finirà.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


mi accorgo solo ora che avendo Dazn e Sky Calcio, ma non Sky Sport non posso vederla. Nessuna speranza?
Pensavo bastasse amazon Prime quest'anno, e invece hanno poche partite


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basta giocare bene, pretese non ne abbiamo.
> Se la giochiamo come oggi possiamo vincere, con un Giroud che sa bene come fargli male in più è fattibile.
> 
> Comunque vada, sarà una grande emozione rivedere la CL dopo 7 anni, e soprattutto rivedere il liverpool da avversario dopo... 14 anni?
> Li abbiamo ritrovati dopo Atene?


No, infatti non abbiamo mai giocato ad Anfield.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> IBRA OUT QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-out-col-liverpool-e-niente-conferenza.107487/post-2428301*
> 
> ...



Continuo a dire che secondo me c'è troppa pressione.

Siamo già quasi in emergenza e non vorrei che ci siano ripercussioni sul campionato.

Non partiamo battuti ma nemmeno voglio vedere una squadra che spende oltre il necessario vanamente. Per come è l'impianto di squadra adesso, il gioco è alquanto dispendioso, specialmente per quanto riguarda il pressing.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Settembre 2021)

In quanti con l'ansia ?


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Marilson (14 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In quanti con l'ansia ?


Domani io sono ad Anfield, fai un po' te. Gia' ieri notte ho dormito zero


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Andando a curiosare sui loro forum sono abbastanza entusiasti di affrontarci, non tanto per la loro superiorità, ma per il fascino della sfida 

Ecco un estratto tradotto:

"_Penso di parlare per tutti i tifosi del Liverpool quando dico: Benvenuto grande AC Milan. Fantastico rivederli, una vera nobiltà Europea._"

"_Che partita per ricominciare la Champions. Sfida tra grandi nobili Europei. Bello rivedere i Re Italiani dove meritano._"

"_Solo il titolo mi mette i brividi. AC Milan di ritorno dove meritano. Non vedo l'ora, Anfield dovrebbe scoppiare domani. Queste partite da CL sono quelle più eccitanti._"

Questi quelli della prima pagina  , beh che dire cari Reds, anche noi moriamo dalla voglia di tornare a competere a certi livelli, sicuramente più di voi!!!


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zenos (14 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi stasera infinity malissimo...per domani sarà una tragedia


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stasera infinity malissimo...per domani sarà una tragedia


io ho spento e me le sto guardando da Sky. 
Ovviamente non è un problema mio, ho fibra FTTH


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2021)

*La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky

Se Tonali non ce la fa, dentro Bennacer

Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Rebic. All. Pioli*


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> Se Tonali non ce la fa, dento Bennacer
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Brahim Diaz, Leao; Rebic. All. Pioli*


Niente, Giroud farà l'ibra della situazione nel secondo tempo.
Comunque che rabbia, 3 punte, nessuna disponibile al 100%


----------



## _ET_ (14 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Centrocampo e fascia sinistra le chiavi della partita.
Giroud ha un compito impossibile.Leao/Theo possono fare la differenza sopratutto di fisico sulla fascia sinistra con Alenxander-Arnold.
Speriamo girino a dovere la coppia kessie e bennacer.dietro mi sento in una botte di ferro
Ho buone sensazioni ed un ansia con tachicardia.
C'è la possiamo fare e sono sicuro che loro ci temono più del dovuto quest'anno.è un ottima annata.
espugnare anfield e tornare come nostro solito.la storia non mente.a noi piace così.Sparire per poi tornare a dominare tutto e tutti.
Forza Milan


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


non ci si può presentare ad inizio stagione con rebic punta ad anfield.
ma porca di quella vacca !
tutta l'estate per allestire un parco attaccanti quantomeno che garantisse PRESENZA ed abbiamo 2 rotti cronici e 1 che ci mette 1 mese per riprendersi dal covid asintomatico.

sta cosa mi brucia, perchè volevo vedere la partita e gustarmela, al di la del risultato, andando la per dimostrare il nostro valore.
invece no. e mancherà anche un cambio per leao gioco forza. spero non stia pensando a casti casti gamba frizzantina per il 2o tempo. dovremo far entrare bello figo per leao e tonali per diaz non vedo alternative, con conseguente 90 minuti per kessie benna.

siamo già in emergenza dai non è possibile. e domenica ci sono i ladri che se la ridono avendo piazzato il big match quando a loro più comodo.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Curioso di vedere le scelte di Klopp, che finora non sembra aver definito bene le gerarchie a metà campo. L'infortunio di Elliott poi ha cambiato molte cose, avendo il ragazzino giocato molto in queste prime partite.

Il 433 è uno schema che si sovrappone al nostro 4231 in fase di pressing, quindi sarà una partita piena di duelli individuali a tutto campo. E mi aspetto lo sia ad altissima intensità, roba a livelli che noi non vediamo da anni e anni al Milan. Sarà una battaglia, una partita bellissima.

Loro sono chiaramente piu forti ed esperti, ci sta di perdere, ma per me è una partita tutta da gustare comunque. Già il fatto di leggere un avversario del genere in CL è una bella emozione, che mi mancava proprio.

PS: dovrebbe giocare Firmino sembra, non Jota.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ci si può presentare ad inizio stagione con rebic punta ad anfield.
> ma porca di quella vacca !
> tutta l'estate per allestire un parco attaccanti quantomeno che garantisse PRESENZA ed abbiamo 2 rotti cronici e 1 che ci mette 1 mese per riprendersi dal covid asintomatico.
> 
> ...


ahaha sempre ottimista vedo...

Rebic viene da una prestazione sontuosa contro la Lazio, direi che un minimo di fiducia se la merita. Tra l'altro, il Liverpool per come gioca secondo me è piu adatto ad un Rebic punta che un Ibra/Giroud, perchè ci spingeranno tanto ad arretrare e la nostra punta dovrà coprire molto campo per giocare la palla.

Giroud è in panchina, quindi un cambio offensivo lo avremo.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Mi dispiace soprattutto per l'assenza di Giroud. Con questa formazione fase di attacco tutta da inventare. Ma l'importante è esserci, è solo la prima partita, ce ne saranno altre cinque, staremo a vedere.
Per Tonali, se davvero titolare, un esordio su un palcoscenico europeo importantissimo questo, speriamo che il carattere del ragazzo resista.
A stasera. Forza Milan!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In quanti con l'ansia ?


stavo proprio pensando che non ero più abituato a questa tremarella già dalla mattina


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> ahaha sempre ottimista vedo...
> 
> Rebic viene da una prestazione sontuosa contro la Lazio, direi che un minimo di fiducia se la merita. Tra l'altro, il Liverpool per come gioca secondo me è piu adatto ad un Rebic punta che un Ibra/Giroud, perchè ci spingeranno tanto ad arretrare e la nostra punta dovrà coprire molto campo per giocare la palla.
> 
> Giroud è in panchina, quindi un cambio offensivo lo avremo.


no dai anche tu con l'ottimismo ed il pessimismo no..
il punto è che rebic non è una punta. 
ha giocato bene con la lazio per l'amor del cielo, ma presentarmi con lui ad anfield è lontanissimo dall'ideale.
poi fa 3 gol e ci fa vincere ed è ok, ma non puoi farla passare in cavalleria come se tutto fosse normale, perchè non lo è.

di cambi ne abbiam pochissimi, sia davanti che in mezzo siam contatissimi. 
come bruciava aver affrontanto il MU lo scorso anno senza punta, brucerà anche stasera, comunque vada.
vogliamo far finta di niente? magari la vinciamo e non se ne accorgerà nessuno.


----------



## Masanijey (15 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> stavo proprio pensando che non ero più abituato a questa tremarella già dalla mattina


È arrivato il giorno!!
Daje cazzoooioooooooooooooo


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai anche tu con l'ottimismo ed il pessimismo no..
> il punto è che rebic non è una punta.
> ha giocato bene con la lazio per l'amor del cielo, ma presentarmi con lui ad anfield è lontanissimo dall'ideale.
> poi fa 3 gol e ci fa vincere ed è ok, ma non puoi farla passare in cavalleria come se tutto fosse normale, perchè non lo è.
> ...


il punto è che l'assenza di Ibra non è sfortuna. 4 mesi di stop, torna 20 minuti, è di nuovo indisponibile. Forse batterà i 7 minuti di Pato (Milan Napoli, io c'ero). Direi che tutto sommato hai ragione. su Giroud un po' di sfortuna c'è. speriamo non vada avanti così tutta la stagione, dai. Pellegri non è in lista uefa, quindi anche volendo, non lo potevamo portare


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Andiamo a espugnare Anfield.


----------



## Cenzo (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Siamo onesti, al di là delle parole di circostanza questi un po’ ci sottovalutano perché a parte Ibra e Giroud non sanno chi siano i giocatori del Milan. Se chiedono a Klopp un parere su Leao, Tonali, Bennaccer o Theo quello risponde che non li ha mai sentiti nominare.
Tutto a nostro vantaggio comunque, lo scorso anno siamo stati la sorpresa del campionato, quest’anno lo possiamo essere della Champions.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2021)

Lo Young Boys ha dato prova che nulla è impossibile. Il Liverpool ha delle individualità mostruose, ma la storia dimostra che il collettivo vince sempre. Se stasera saremo più squadra di loro e se la tensione non giocherà brutti scherzi, usciremo dal campo a testa altissima, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Comunque Giroud e questo Tonali meglio non rischiarli


AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Lo Young Boys ha dato prova che nulla è impossibile. Il Liverpool ha delle individualità mostruose, ma la storia dimostra che il collettivo vince sempre. Se stasera saremo più squadra di loro e se la tensione non giocherà brutti scherzi, usciremo dal campo a testa altissima, ne sono sicuro.


C'è una leggera differenza...ossia mentre lo United ha in panchina un somaro, il Liverpool ha un top.


----------



## ElDiablo (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Madonna che ansia!!!

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Queste partite si vincono con la legge più antica del calcio : se la palla ce l'ho io non puoi averla anche tu.
Fondamentale avere un buon palleggio e un ottimo possesso palla che possa mandare a vuoto il loro pressing.
In europa il milan ha fatto grandi cose sempre quando abbiamo fatto la partita .


----------



## unbreakable (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


nelle ultime partite siamo diventati molto verticali pure noi..può uscire una gara spettacolare..la nostra quota a 7.5 come il porto secondo me sono abbastanza lontane dalla realtà..certo che ultimamente ci toccano sempre le inglesi..speriamo di non avere infortunati..e comunque troppo tempo è passato..giusto gustarsela


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai anche tu con l'ottimismo ed il pessimismo no..
> il punto è che rebic non è una punta.
> ha giocato bene con la lazio per l'amor del cielo, ma presentarmi con lui ad anfield è lontanissimo dall'ideale.
> poi fa 3 gol e ci fa vincere ed è ok, ma non puoi farla passare in cavalleria come se tutto fosse normale, perchè non lo è.
> ...


Si puo ragionare sulla situazone di Ibra, perchè sappiamo essere un catorcio e avremo spesso a che fare con la sua assenza. Pero avere Ibra 40 enne è cosi, nel bene e nel male.

Giroud ha avuto il covid... che possiamo farci? A parte inveire contro il destino malvagio (per quanto possa servire). Comunque è disponibile. Non allena da dieci giorni, per questo non gioca titolare.

Riguardo Rebic, se gioca come contro la Lazio va benissimo come punta.


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)




----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Lo Young Boys ha dato prova che nulla è impossibile. Il Liverpool ha delle individualità mostruose, ma la storia dimostra che il collettivo vince sempre. Se stasera saremo più squadra di loro e se la tensione non giocherà brutti scherzi, usciremo dal campo a testa altissima, ne sono sicuro.


se rimani in 10 ed invece di togliere cristina togli sancho... è tutto possibile si.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Queste partite si vincono con la legge più antica del calcio : se la palla ce l'ho io non puoi averla anche tu.
> Fondamentale avere un buon palleggio e un ottimo possesso palla che possa mandare a vuoto il loro pressing.
> In europa il milan ha fatto grandi cose sempre quando abbiamo fatto la partita .


non credo che abbiamo la gente per fare questo contro il liverpool.....
spero che impostino la partita su recupero palla e chiudere l'azione velocemente, alternato al tutti dietro con attenzione nei momenti di riposo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si puo ragionare sulla situazone di Ibra, perchè sappiamo essere un catorcio e avremo spesso a che fare con la sua assenza. Pero avere Ibra 40 enne è cosi, nel bene e nel male.
> 
> Giroud ha avuto il covid... che possiamo farci? A parte inveire contro il destino malvagio (per quanto possa servire). Comunque è disponibile. Non allena da dieci giorni, per questo non gioca titolare.
> 
> Riguardo Rebic, se gioca come contro la Lazio va benissimo come punta.


quello che dice willy è che comunque sia siamo già in emergenza. La presenza o meno di Ibra sarà imprevedibile per tutto l'anno, essendo un caposaldo (strapagato) della squadra effettivamente la cosa irrita. Come ho detto a lui, speriamo che dopo questa il sostituto non segua la stessa strada, sennò torniamo come l'anno scorso e finiamo con Ciccio di Nonna Papera centravanti (vedi il mitico Castillejo 'finto nueve' o Colombo titolare).


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


si sa qualcosa di Tonali?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non credo che abbiamo la gente per fare questo contro il liverpool.....
> spero che impostino la partita su recupero palla e chiudere l'azione velocemente, alternato al tutti dietro con attenzione nei momenti di riposo.


E' difficile ma possiamo farcela se accettiamo dei duelli individuali.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Sono carico a mille. Aspettative basse, partiamo da sfavoriti e di certo non è questa la gara da vincere. Aggiungici che abbiamo anche 4 assenze e siamo corti... Probabilmente perderemo, forse ne prenderemo anche 3 o 4 ma a me interessa solo vedere la squadra che lotta, suda e onora la maglia che indossa... certo che avre come unici cambi offensivi maldini e un giroud al 50%..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' difficile ma possiamo farcela se accettiamo dei duelli individuali.


non lo so sai..... io lo vedo impossibile. cioè con la gente che abbiamo noi metti in conto che gli errori di palleggio escono sempre, e loro non hanno lupo alberto e immobile nelle ripartenze (che tra l'altro sono anche bravi a farle è... ma il liverpool è altra roba).
se poi giochi con rebic e leao serve anche a poco la supremazia territoriale.
vedremo, mi fido di pioli in questi casi difficilmente sbaglia la partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo so sai..... io lo vedo impossibile. cioè con la gente che abbiamo noi metti in conto che gli errori di palleggio escono sempre, e loro non hanno lupo alberto e immobile nelle ripartenze (che tra l'altro sono anche bravi a farle è... ma il liverpool è altra roba).
> se poi giochi con rebic e leao serve anche a poco la supremazia territoriale.
> vedremo, mi fido di pioli in questi casi difficilmente sbaglia la partita.


In realtà il nostro primo giro palla è diventato molto qualitativo.
Il nuovo portiere ci ha fatto svoltare e considera che se pressano il portiere un uomo giocoforza si libera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In realtà il nostro primo giro palla è diventato molto qualitativo.
> Il nuovo portiere ci ha fatto svoltare e considera che se pressano il portiere un uomo giocoforza si libera.


si, io immaginavo che tu intendessi più un possesso nella loro metà campo in realtà


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, io immaginavo che tu intendessi più un possesso nella loro metà campo in realtà


Quello lo potremo fare dopo che ci saremo alzati..


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Continuo a dire che secondo me c'è troppa pressione.
> 
> Siamo già quasi in emergenza e non vorrei che ci siano ripercussioni sul campionato.
> 
> Non partiamo battuti ma nemmeno voglio vedere una squadra che spende oltre il necessario vanamente. Per come è l'impianto di squadra adesso, il gioco è alquanto dispendioso, specialmente per quanto riguarda il pressing.


Concordo in pieno, anche perché la partita di stasera precede quella coi gobbi che in caso di nostra vittoria darebbe a loro una bella mazzata


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello lo potremo fare dopo che ci saremo alzati..


Senza dubbio. Giocarcela con le nostre armi è l’unico modo per avere un’opportunità.

Impostazione difensiva: Milan 1%, Liverpool 90% e pareggio 9%.

Giocarcela: Milan 25%, Liverpool 50% e pareggio 25%.

Noi 90 minuti di contenimento non li reggiamo con il lavoro dei loro esterni, ma neanche 30 credo. Speriamo sia come dici tu l’impostazione che adotteremo.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno, anche perché la partita di stasera precede quella coi gobbi che in caso di nostra vittoria darebbe a loro una bella mazzata


Ragazzi, ma non si può ancora ragionare cosi. Sarebbe desolante sapere che certi pensieri sfiorino la mente di Pioli. Per una serie di ragioni.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .





admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Ad Anfield senza prima punta.. andiamo in gita. Ci fanno neri


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> quello che dice willy è che comunque sia siamo già in emergenza. La presenza o meno di Ibra sarà imprevedibile per tutto l'anno, essendo un caposaldo (strapagato) della squadra effettivamente la cosa irrita. Come ho detto a lui, speriamo che dopo questa il sostituto non segua la stessa strada, sennò torniamo come l'anno scorso e finiamo con Ciccio di Nonna Papera centravanti (vedi il mitico Castillejo 'finto nueve' o Colombo titolare).


Si io ho commentato che siamo in emergenza fin da quando ho visto le convocazioni per Anfield, ma va detto che è una partita dentro un ciclo terribile per cui è normale che di partita in partita ci siano tante rotazioni.
A me sembra che non siamo messi male per stasera, alla fine abbiamo la nostra migliore formazione o quasi, con Giroud in panchina.
Ma guardate che sul piano tattico non è detto che giocare con Rebic punta sia un male, perchè il Liverpool non darà riferimenti ed è un bene avere una punta che copra molto campo rispetto ad una piu statica tipo Giroud.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma non si può ancora ragionare cosi. Sarebbe desolante sapere che certi pensieri sfiorino la mente di Pioli. Per una serie di ragioni.


Ma certo. E' la prima volta che giochiamo ad Anfield nella nostra storia. Non so se rendo l'idea dell'importanza della partita di stasera.

Ci mancherebbe solo che Pioli facesse ragionamenti per la Juve...

Poi io in generale non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cacarsi addosso prima di ogni partita. Boh.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Col Liverpool è fondamentale non perdere palla in uscita e chiudere le linee di passaggio.
> Loro vincono le partite in fascia.p


F


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Queste partite si vincono con la legge più antica del calcio : se la palla ce l'ho io non puoi averla anche tu.
> Fondamentale avere un buon palleggio e un ottimo possesso palla che possa mandare a vuoto il loro pressing.
> In europa il milan ha fatto grandi cose sempre quando abbiamo fatto la partita .


Forse meglio lasciare il palleggio a loro, la nostra forza sta proprio nel recupero palla e nel attaccare velocemente anche con 4/5 uomini


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> F
> 
> Forse meglio lasciare il palleggio a loro, la nostra forza sta proprio nel recupero palla e nel attaccare velocemente anche con 4/5 uomini


Non so quanto possa esser conveniente, si riversano in 11 nella nostra metà campo loro.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma certo. E' la prima volta che giochiamo ad Anfield nella nostra storia. Non so se rendo l'idea dell'importanza della partita di stasera.
> 
> Ci mancherebbe solo che Pioli facesse ragionamenti per la Juve...
> 
> Poi io in generale non capisco perchè bisogna sempre cacarsi addosso prima di ogni partita. Boh.


Non si puo' auspicare un Milan ambizioso e vincente facendo questi ragionamenti. Sono queste le cose che ti formano come squadra, di certo non é il mercato low cost. 

Allora perché cavolo fatichiamo ad andarci se poi tiriamo indietro la gamba? Poi partire con questa mentalità laggiù vuol dire avere in preventivo di prenderne 7 o 8. Andiamo con Ballo Touré, Romagnoli-Gabbia, Tatarusanu e tutte le secondo linee già che ci siamo.

Ogni partita va giocata per essere vinta, e sono al 100% sicuro che al Milan la pensano cosi, di certo non si mettono a fare questi calcoli.


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma non si può ancora ragionare cosi. Sarebbe desolante sapere che certi pensieri sfiorino la mente di Pioli. Per una serie di ragioni.


Non trovo nulla di strano nel constatare che la partita di CL può togliere energie per la partita di campionato. Non ho mica detto che preferirei non giocare la CL, almeno mi pare


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non si puo' auspicare un Milan ambizioso e vincente facendo questi ragionamenti. Sono queste le cose che ti formano come squadra, di certo non é il mercato low cost.
> 
> Allora perché cavolo fatichiamo ad andarci se poi tiriamo indietro la gamba? Poi partire con questa mentalità laggiù vuol dire avere in preventivo di prenderne 7 o 8. Andiamo con Ballo Touré, Romagnoli-Gabbia, Tatarusanu e tutte le secondo linee già che ci siamo.
> 
> Ogni partita va giocata per essere vinta, e sono al 100% sicuro che al Milan la pensano cosi, di certo non si mettono a fare questi calcoli.


La verità è che i nostri giocatori non dormono da settimane aspettando questa partita.
Stai sicuro che non toglierebbero la gamba neanche se li pagassero.

Quella di stasera ad Anfield per tutta la nostra rosa o quasi è un sogno che si realizza, un sogno che inseguono da quando giocavano da bambini per la strada.

Sai sono discorsi da tifosi per lo piu... Pioli e i giocatori stasera giocheranno la partita della vita vedrai. Non ho dubbi. Poi magari perdiamo lo stesso, questo è un altro discorso, ma stasera sputeremo il sangue.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La verità è che i nostri giocatori non dormono da settimane aspettando questa partita.
> Stai sicuro che non toglierebbero la gamba neanche se li pagassero.
> 
> Quella di stasera ad Anfield per tutta la nostra rosa o quasi è un sogno che si realizza, un sogno che inseguono da quando giocavano da bambini per la strada.
> ...


Che poi é lo stesso discorso del : "o mi qualifico alla prossima fase, o ultimo posto". Non ci siamo, meglio arrivare terzi e fare la nostra EL invece di fare ultimi, per il ranking, il prestigio e anche un po' per l'onore di aver dato tutto e di esser stato eliminato da due grandi squadre. Almeno proviamo di essere meglio del Porto, che in Europa sanno il fatto loro.

Questo vuol dire più di ogni altra cosa essere il Milan, e senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma questi sono ragionamenti da Lazio, Napoli o Roma.


----------



## Marilson (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si puo ragionare sulla situazone di Ibra, perchè sappiamo essere un catorcio e avremo spesso a che fare con la sua assenza. Pero avere Ibra 40 enne è cosi, nel bene e nel male.
> 
> Giroud ha avuto il covid... che possiamo farci? A parte inveire contro il destino malvagio (per quanto possa servire). Comunque è disponibile. Non allena da dieci giorni, per questo non gioca titolare.
> 
> Riguardo Rebic, se gioca come contro la Lazio va benissimo come punta.


La situazione di Giroud e' francamente inspiegabile. Tra la positivita' e il tampone negativo sono passati appena 8 giorni, il che fa pensare fosse vaccinato. Ha davvero avuto sintomi tali da impedirgli di fare almeno 1 ora di tapis roulant al giorno per mantenere per lo meno il fiato? Oppure esercizi di stretching e corpo libero per la muscolatura? Esiste forse un protocollo che vieta agli atleti di allenarsi se positivi? E' veramente pazzesca sta cosa. C'e' gente che il giorno dopo il tampone negativo ha giocato 90 minuti senza problemi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> F
> 
> Forse meglio lasciare il palleggio a loro, la nostra forza sta proprio nel recupero palla e nel attaccare velocemente anche con 4/5 uomini


infatti, quando sento certi ragionamenti (e non mi riferisco a diavolo) penso proprio che il guardiolismo abbia fatto davvero male.
certe cose sono cool ma vanno lasciate fare a chi è capace di farle. noi adesso siamo un'altro tipo di squadra.
che non significa far catenaccio 90 minuti ma usare il cervello.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti, quando sento certi ragionamenti (e non mi riferisco a diavolo) penso proprio che il guardiolismo abbia fatto davvero male.
> certe cose sono cool ma vanno lasciate fare a chi è capace di farle. noi adesso siamo un'altro tipo di squadra.
> che non significa far catenaccio 90 minuti ma usare il cervello.


Se ci mettiamo a palleggiare ci aprono come un mollusco.

Primo schermo a centrocampo da li se perdono palla in pochi passaggi dobbiamo essere in porta.
La nostra partita tatticamente deve essere fotocopia con la Lazio.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Dimenticavo finalmente stasera avremo un portiere.


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti, al di là delle parole di circostanza questi un po’ ci sottovalutano perché a parte Ibra e Giroud non sanno chi siano i giocatori del Milan. Se chiedono a Klopp un parere su Leao, Tonali, Bennaccer o Theo quello risponde che non li ha mai sentiti nominare.
> Tutto a nostro vantaggio comunque, lo scorso anno siamo stati la sorpresa del campionato, quest’anno lo possiamo essere della Champions.


Cioè….secondo te un professionista come Klopp non conosce i nostri giocatori? Ok…


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio. Giocarcela con le nostre armi è l’unico modo per avere un’opportunità.
> 
> Impostazione difensiva: Milan 1%, Liverpool 90% e pareggio 9%.
> 
> ...


I loro esterni vanno tenuti bassi.sopratutto a sinistra nostra.speriamo in Leao.Stasera potrebbe essere la sua serata.
Si deve giocare corti non concedendo palla tra le linee ai vari fenomeni che hanno in squadra.richiede un grosso dispendio che noi sembriamo avere.
nei recuperi a campo aperto per fortuna c'è Fikaio.
Insomma,abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per fare bene e metterli in difficolta.se non soffriamo troppo l'aspetto ambientale si può sperare di portare a casa un risultato positivo.
Sono d'accordo con te.un buon e alto 50 % di portare a casa almeno 1 pareggio


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

Avevo l' ansia per questa partita da 1 mese.

Adesso l' ansia ce l' ho perchè non so se riuscirò a vederla, ho praticamente dimenticato la partita

Maledetta Mediaset Infinity


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

La cosa veramente bella di queste 6 partite sarà testare a che livello sono i nostri giocatori: Theo, Kessie, Tomori, Leao, Calabria, Bennacer, Diaz, ecc. 
Sono tutti giocatori che in Serie A hanno dimostrato grandi qualità, ma che non hanno mai calcato certi palcoscenici (forse solo Theo e Tomori per qualche partita) e non si sono mai sfidati con avversari di livello mondiale, come accadrà stasera, in una cornice come Anfield, poi..


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> I loro esterni vanno tenuti bassi.sopratutto a sinistra nostra.speriamo in Leao.Stasera potrebbe essere la sua serata.
> Si deve giocare corti non concedendo palla tra le linee ai vari fenomeni che hanno in squadra.richiede un grosso dispendio che noi sembriamo avere.
> nei recuperi a campo aperto per fortuna c'è Fikaio.
> Insomma,abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per fare bene e metterli in difficolta.se non soffriamo troppo l'aspetto ambientale si può sperare di portare a casa un risultato positivo.
> Sono d'accordo con te.un buon e alto 50 % di portare a casa almeno 1 pareggio


Certo, non é pensabile di lasciare il pallone in mano a chi ha Salah e Arnold da una parte (tra l'altro la parte bucata), e Mané-Robertson dall'altra. Non esiste proprio, si rischia di vedere un film splatter per noi. Con i 3 centrocampisti subito ad attaccare i nostri trequartisti e la loro difesa altissima. Non voglio neanche pensarci... 

Poi non é detto che non ne pigliamo 4 giocandocela con le nostre armi e restando alti e compatti, ma é sicuro che facendo lanci lunghi e restando tutti dietro la metà campo (senza punta di ruolo oltrettutto) non la vinciamo sicuramente. 

Che poi neanche loro hanno voglia di tenere palla negli ultimi 30/40m e schicciarci, primo perché non lo sanno fare e secondo perché gli blocherebbe moltissime delle loro armi. Sarà una partita aperta, spero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Io sono abbastanza confidente che brutte figure non ne faremo. Per evitare di fare brutte figure serve gente che non abbia paura di giocare con un minimo di personalità 

Ecco, confido che gente come Rebic, Giroud, Theo, Kjaer sappiano indicare la strada. Poi secondo me Tomori le palle le ha. 

Quelli di cui ho un po' più paura, nel senso che si faranno un po' schiacciare dalla pressione sono Tonali e Leao.


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quelli di cui ho un po' più paura, nel senso che si faranno un po' schiacciare dalla pressione sono Tonali e Leao.



Ma per favore.. time to shine, baby.


----------



## darden (15 Settembre 2021)

Non mi interessa come andrà davvero.. tiferò fino alla fine e da post-lazio sono in attesa di questa partita non vedo l'ora di godermela davanti a una birrozza


----------



## Cenzo (15 Settembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Cioè….secondo te un professionista come Klopp non conosce i nostri giocatori? Ok…


Ma figurati, se conosce Kessie è già tanto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

Si va la per vincere. Punto. Siamo il Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> La situazione di Giroud e' francamente inspiegabile. Tra la positivita' e il tampone negativo sono passati appena 8 giorni, il che fa pensare fosse vaccinato. Ha davvero avuto sintomi tali da impedirgli di fare almeno 1 ora di tapis roulant al giorno per mantenere per lo meno il fiato? Oppure esercizi di stretching e corpo libero per la muscolatura? Esiste forse un protocollo che vieta agli atleti di allenarsi se positivi? E' veramente pazzesca sta cosa. C'e' gente che il giorno dopo il tampone negativo ha giocato 90 minuti senza problemi


Da quanto ho capito, è cambiato il protocollo. Adesso è molto piu restrittivo per evitare rischi per gli atleti.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che poi é lo stesso discorso del : "o mi qualifico alla prossima fase, o ultimo posto". Non ci siamo, meglio arrivare terzi e fare la nostra EL invece di fare ultimi, per il ranking, il prestigio e anche un po' per l'onore di aver dato tutto e di esser stato eliminato da due grandi squadre. Almeno proviamo di essere meglio del Porto, che in Europa sanno il fatto loro.
> 
> Questo vuol dire più di ogni altra cosa essere il Milan, e senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno, ma questi sono ragionamenti da Lazio, Napoli o Roma.


Tranquillo sono discorsi da tifosi. I nostri giocatori sputeranno il sangue in questo girone di CL.


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo, non é pensabile di lasciare il pallone in mano a chi ha Salah e Arnold da una parte (tra l'altro la parte bucata), e Mané-Robertson dall'altra. Non esiste proprio, si rischia di vedere un film splatter per noi. Con i 3 centrocampisti subito ad attaccare i nostri trequartisti e la loro difesa altissima. Non voglio neanche pensarci...
> 
> Poi non é detto che non ne pigliamo 4 giocandocela con le nostre armi e restando alti e compatti, ma é sicuro che facendo lanci lunghi e restando tutti dietro la metà campo (senza punta di ruolo oltrettutto) non la vinciamo sicuramente.
> 
> Che poi neanche loro hanno voglia di tenere palla negli ultimi 30/40m e schicciarci, primo perché non lo sanno fare e secondo perché gli blocherebbe moltissime delle loro armi. Sarà una partita aperta, spero.


A centrocampo,se tutto và come deve andare prenderemo il controllo.non mi stupirebbe avere il 60% di possesso a fine partita.sterile per lo più ma cmq in controllo.
la mediana Kessié Bennace/Tonali Saelemakers,più Diaz e Leao in fase di non possesso per me sono dietro solo al Bayern in Europa.
Dietro siamo dati alla mano fortissimi.
Deve esplodere Leao davanti.
Tutto un se,che però proprio nell'ultima partita si è palesato.ultima incognita e la continuità che con una squadra giovane come la nostra ci potrebbe stare.
Parere mio se domenica al posto della Lazio ci fosse stato il Liverpool la partita l'avremmo vinta lo stesso.per quello sono fiducioso.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> A centrocampo,se tutto và come deve andare prenderemo il controllo.non mi stupirebbe avere il 60% di possesso a fine partita.sterile per lo più ma cmq in controllo.
> la mediana Kessié Bennace/Tonali Saelemakers,più Diaz e Leao in fase di non possesso per me sono dietro solo al Bayern in Europa.
> Dietro siamo dati alla mano fortissimi.
> Deve esplodere Leao davanti.
> ...


Aiuto 

Gli interpreti non sono paragonabili, il Liverpool in Italia vince il campionato con 10 giornate di anticipo. Sei un po' troppo ottimista per i miei standard, non te ne faccio una colpa, io vivo nel più becero pessimismo


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aiuto
> 
> Gli interpreti non sono paragonabili, il Liverpool in Italia vince il campionato con 10 giornate di anticipo. Sei un po' troppo ottimista per i miei standard, non te ne faccio una colpa, io vivo nel più becero pessimismo


Il Liverpool in Italia farebbe fatica.Domanda a Salah la loro stella più luminosa.
Da noi le sgropppate a campo aperto non le vedi in nessuna categoria


----------



## Rossonero10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Sono 7 anni che aspetto questo ritorno in Champion's, ho una tensione pazzesca ! Non immagino i nostri giovani che non l'hanno ancora mai giocata come si devono sentire. L'entusiasmo potrebbe essere un vantaggio, ma pure un fattore a nostro sfavore dato che il fattore psicologico potrebbe influire molto.

Io spero molto in Leao, non lo so perché ma lo vedo come uno da grandi palcoscenici tipo Champion's, chi sa perché... Spero di non sbagliarmi.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*La formazione del Milan da Sky

ATTENZIONE QUOTARE

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kajer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic.

LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Van Dijk, Matip, Robertson; Henderson, Fabinho, Thiago; Salah, Jota, Mané. *


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io ci credo


Pure io, come ci ho creduto alla finale degli Europei con la nazionale ed ho avuto ragione. Secondo me, non siamo poi così tanto inferiori. A pesare di più, sarà il fatto che è la prima volta che giochiamo lì e poi da tanti anni che non disputiamo la CL.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

E intanto mio nipote di 6 anni con zainetto e astuccio a tema (inizia la prima elementare domani) è arrivato a vedere la partita a casa nostra stasera, spero porti bene


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kajer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic.*


.


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kajer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic.*


Dai ragazzi


----------



## sunburn (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aiuto
> 
> Gli interpreti non sono paragonabili, il Liverpool in Italia vince il campionato con 10 giornate di anticipo. Sei un po' troppo ottimista per i miei standard, non te ne faccio una colpa, io vivo nel più becero pessimismo


Sulla carta sarebbe una mattanza: ci sono superiori in ogni reparto.
D'altro canto, come ho già detto al momento del sorteggio, negli ultimi anni altre squadre italiane, che di certo non erano corazzate, hanno ben figurato ad Anfield. Quindi anche noi potremmo riuscire a dire la nostra. Dita incrociate.

PS. certo che per la prima assoluta di CL per quasi tutti i nostri proprio Anfield doveva capitarci...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla carta sarebbe una mattanza: ci sono superiori in ogni reparto.
> D'altro canto, come ho già detto al momento del sorteggio, negli ultimi anni altre squadre italiane, che di certo non erano corazzate, hanno ben figurato ad Anfield. Quindi anche noi potremmo riuscire a dire la nostra. Dita incrociate.
> 
> PS. certo che per la prima assoluta di CL per quasi tutti i nostri proprio Anfield doveva capitarci...


Ah che si possa far bene é sicuro, ma non é che si passa dal Milan sestoad un Milan capace di giocarsela con il Liverpool. Va vista con un'ottica completamente diversa questa partita, almeno per quanto mi riguarda sposo in pieno le parole di Kjear: "Paura di nessuno, rispetto sempre. Giocheremo da Milan.".

Comunque si continua a non voler vedere i segnali divini  , oltre al passato che già si conosce: Paolo-Pioli vs Gazidis-Ragnick, Covid, secondo posto che arriva con la squadra che ci umilio' l'anno precedente, ritorno alla "normalità" in tutti i sensi (pandemici e sportivi  ) ecc.. ; Qui c'é il Liverpool, ultima squadra contro la quale si vinse la Champions, c'é l'Atletico che é l'ultima squadra affrontata. Insomma il girone é di quelli Hollywoodiani come minimo, se ci va male finiamo nella controparte Indiana, ma ragazzi sembra una favola.


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla carta sarebbe una mattanza: ci sono superiori in ogni reparto.
> D'altro canto, come ho già detto al momento del sorteggio, negli ultimi anni altre squadre italiane, che di certo non erano corazzate, hanno ben figurato ad Anfield. Quindi anche noi potremmo riuscire a dire la nostra. Dita incrociate.
> 
> PS. certo che per la prima assoluta di CL per quasi tutti i nostri proprio Anfield doveva capitarci...


Non ne sono sicuro.
Cambieresti in blocco
Calabria Tomori kjaer Theo
Bennacer Kessié.
Arnold Van Dijk Matip Robertson
Herderson Fabinho ?
Io forse solo Van Dijk invidio e lo vorrei al posto di kjaer.ma forse però


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro.
> Cambieresti in blocco
> Calabria Tomori kjaer Theo
> Bennacer Kessié.
> ...


No dai, Arnold al posto di Davide non lo vorresti? Robertson é uno dei migliori nel ruolo, vale quanto Theo, ed in più ha vinto Premier e Champions da assoluto protagonista. Poi si gioca in un modulo diverso, ma Fabinho é un signor centrocampista non scherziamo. Anche Thiago con la palla ha dimostato qualcosina.

L'attacco giustamente non lo citi, quindi negli 11 (per me) sulla carta ci sono superiori in quasi tutto. Siamo agli inizi del percorso é normalissimo, in Europa le squadre sono più attrezzate.

Mi sembra di rivivere le conversazioni dell'anno scorso sulle differenze tra Milan ed Inter, tutti a dire che negli 11 eravamo meglio in almeno 8 componenti, poi pero' si é visto il finale. Ragazzi, io adoro questa squadra, ma manteniamo l'equilibrio.


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, Arnold al posto di Davide non lo vorresti? Robertson é uno dei migliori nel ruolo, vale quanto Theo, ed in più ha vinto Premier e Champions da assoluto protagonista. Poi si gioca in un modulo diverso, ma Fabinho é un signor centrocampista non scherziamo. Anche Thiago con la palla ha dimostato qualcosina.
> 
> L'attacco giustamente non lo citi, quindi negli 11 (per me) sulla carta ci sono superiori in quasi tutto. Siamo agli inizi del percorso é normalissimo, in Europa le squadre sono più attrezzate.
> 
> Mi sembra di rivivere le conversazioni dell'anno scorso sulle differenze tra Milan ed Inter, tutti a dire che negli 11 eravamo meglio in almeno 8 componenti, poi pero' si é visto il finale. Ragazzi, io adoro questa squadra, ma manteniamo l'equilibrio.


Se Theo si mette a fare in champions quello che fà in Italia non c'è Roberson che tenga.
Su Calabria,c'è da dire cosa si cerca.per esempio nella partita di oggi contro manè chi avresti schierato?a livello difensivo l'italiano è più forte .in generale concordo che arnold è più forte
Davanti non cè paragone.avessimo 1 tra salah e manè partiremmo favoriti.invece noi abbiamo Leao che si spera arrivi a qui livelli.
Parere mio sia Kessié che Bennacer sono superiori a Fabinho e ad Henderson.
Sono 1 di quelli che dice che con Ibra e Bennacer l'hanno scorso non dico vinta ma c'è la saremo giocata.quest'anno sono arrivati Baka e Giroud nell'eventualità.Leao e Diaz potrebbero diventare il nostro valore aggiunto. Speriamo dai,non vedo l'ora


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No dai, Arnold al posto di Davide non lo vorresti? Robertson é uno dei migliori nel ruolo, vale quanto Theo, ed in più ha vinto Premier e Champions da assoluto protagonista. Poi si gioca in un modulo diverso, ma Fabinho é un signor centrocampista non scherziamo. Anche Thiago con la palla ha dimostato qualcosina.
> 
> L'attacco giustamente non lo citi, quindi negli 11 (per me) sulla carta ci sono superiori in quasi tutto. Siamo agli inizi del percorso é normalissimo, in Europa le squadre sono più attrezzate.
> 
> Mi sembra di rivivere le conversazioni dell'anno scorso sulle differenze tra Milan ed Inter, tutti a dire che negli 11 eravamo meglio in almeno 8 componenti, poi pero' si é visto il finale. Ragazzi, io adoro questa squadra, ma manteniamo l'equilibrio.


certo, però l'anno scorso gli infortuni hanno pesato tanto nel gap finale


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Se Theo si mette a fare in champions quello che fà in Italia non c'è Roberson che tenga.
> Su Calabria,c'è da dire cosa si cerca.per esempio nella partita di oggi contro manè chi avresti schierato?a livello difensivo l'italiano è più forte .in generale concordo che arnold è più forte
> Davanti non cè paragone.avessimo 1 tra salah e manè partiremmo favoriti.invece noi abbiamo Leao che si spera arrivi a qui livelli.


Stiamo veramente facendo il parallelo Milan-Liverpool? Cioé questi 2 anni fa sono andati a stravincere in Europa ed sarebbero stati i favoriti se la palla se Oblak non avesse avuto santi in paradiso quel giorno, e l'anno prima hanno perso una finale contro il Real per colpa del portiere. Poi dopo la vittoria Europea hanno fatto il macello in Champions, e solo l'anno scorso sono sembrati giù di tono perché gli infortuni (in particolare Van Dijk) gli hanno massacrati. Se queste sono le premesse...


Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> certo, però l'anno scorso gli infortuni hanno pesato tanto nel gap finale


Si, certamente gli infortuni ci hanno fregato, ma non pensiamo di essere cosi vicini. Il gioco di Pioli sta veramente mascherando molti limiti che si sta facendo finta di dimenticare, la stagione é appena inziata eh.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Speravo di vedere giroud.. Probabilmente lo teniamo come arma in corsa, e cerchiamo di vincerla con l'imprevedibilità.. Magari servirà di più domenica..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Non lo so, gara importante sicuramente e 12 anni fa avrei detto di giocarla.. ma è troppo più importante la partita di domenica.. mannagiamente importante, avrei preferito iniziare col Porco. Vada come vada stasera .. quest'anno non siamo pronti per la CL..


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Ho appena visto i premi a partita. Nei gironi un pareggio porta 900k ed una vittoria 2.7m, il passaggio agli ottavi 9.5m. Mica briciole eh


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, certamente gli infortuni ci hanno fregato, ma non pensiamo di essere cosi vicini. Il gioco di Pioli sta veramente mascherando molti limiti che si sta facendo finta di dimenticare, la stagione é appena inziata eh.


vabbè io parlo dell'inter. non del liverpool


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè io parlo dell'inter. non del liverpool


Anche io, si facevano questi discorsi a dicembre, e non avevamo neanche Tomori. Oggi ha più senso fare il paragone con l'Inter, perché arriviamo da un 2o posto, e perché la rosa é stata rinforzata. L'anno scorso no di certo, sembra che appena si vada bene si dimentichi lo storico dei nostri, e si dimentica dove ci trovavamo 2 anni fa (ad dire se sia giusto o no esonerare Giampaolo o se Bennacer non sia un giocatore da Serie B). Come sempre ci vuole equilibrio, vedrai che con il tempo non possiamo far altro che migliorare


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Che tensione ragazzi, speriamo di fare bella figura.


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Settembre 2021)

Dirò quello che ho detto prima della partita perfetta, Milan - Manchester 3-0.

Non so se vinceremo, ma so che faremo una grandissima partita


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Sandro sarà almeno in panchina?


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


La nostra ultima apparizione in Champions l'abbiamo fatta con questa formazione:
Abbiati De Sciglio Rami Bonera Emanuelson Essien De Jong Poli Kaka Taraabt Balotelli


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non trovo nulla di strano nel constatare che la partita di CL può togliere energie per la partita di campionato. Non ho mica detto che preferirei non giocare la CL, almeno mi pare



Non viene capito che si sta dicendo di affrontare la partita in maniera tranquilla e spensierata, senza strafare e sovraccaricarla di simbologie, come se fosse già una finale.

Se i ragazzi vogliono correre perché gli è entrato in testa ed è il loro modo di giocare, ok, se vogliono sputare sangue solo per la paura dell'impegno, correndo il rischio di farsi male, allora già mi sembra un po' esagerato.



admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan torna a casa, in Champions. Ed è subito big match. I rossoneri saranno impegnati ad Anfiled contro il Liverpool. Liverpool - Milan si gioca mercoledì 15 settembre 2021 alle ore 21:00
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cenzo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La nostra ultima apparizione in Champions l'abbiamo fatta con questa formazione:
> Abbiati De Sciglio Rami Bonera Emanuelson Essien De Jong Poli Kaka Taraabt Balotelli



Che roba imbarazzante


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Settembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La nostra ultima apparizione in Champions l'abbiamo fatta con questa formazione:
> Abbiati De Sciglio Rami Bonera Emanuelson Essien De Jong Poli Kaka Taraabt Balotelli


e ce la si prendeva con seedorf. dio mio


----------



## __king george__ (15 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2021)

M


admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Maledetta ansia


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Settembre 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sandro sarà almeno in panchina?


Speriamo: è diventato una pedina fondamentale per noi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Desumo che Tonali non si sia ripreso del tutto dalla partita con la Lazio; peccato, anche perché il Bennacer visto di recente è tutt'altro che performante.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan da Sky
> 
> ATTENZIONE QUOTARE
> 
> ...


Il girone che ci aspetta sarà una via crucis. Ma un atto necessario alla crescita della squadra. Da qualche parte si doveva pure iniziare...


----------



## sunburn (15 Settembre 2021)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro.
> Cambieresti in blocco
> Calabria Tomori kjaer Theo
> Bennacer Kessié.
> ...


Ora come ora sì. Affronteremo giocatori che hanno già dimostrato di essere forti e, soprattutto, di essere forti anche sul palcoscenico più prestigioso del calcio mondiale.
Ovviamente, speriamo di riuscire a prenderli a sculacciate lo stesso...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI

LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Daje ragazzi, daje, credo in voi


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *



Attenzione a sto Lota


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


Ma Chamberlain è quello che in Arsenal 3-0 ci fece vedere i solchi verdi?


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Lota


Forza ragazzi!! Siamo sfavoriti, non abbiamo esperienza e siamo cortissimi con i cambi... ma sono sempre con voi!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


Scusate come mai Giroud in panchina?


----------



## kipstar (15 Settembre 2021)

forza milan! sempre


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a sto Lota


Van Dijk e Manè in panchina,non male.
Forza ragazzi,forza Milan


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


Gomez non lo seguo da un po', ma fino a un paio d'anni fa era veramente mediocre. Molto rapido, ma commetteva sempre qualche errore di concentrazione.

Davanti se la giocano col centravanti spilungone, segno che temono il nostro pressing sulla loro costruzione e tenteranno di uscire giocando direttamente sul belga.

Dai dai dai!!!!


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Chamberlain è quello che in Arsenal 3-0 ci fece vedere i solchi verdi?


Yes, anche se è un altro giocatore rispetto a inizio carriera, in cui giocava da ala. Ora gioca a centrocampo, convertito da Wenger nei suoi ultimi anni a Londra, e si è definitivamente consacrato lì con Klopp. Ha avuto un bruttissimo infortunio un paio d'anni fa, che ne ha un po' frenato la carriera.


----------



## Raryof (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *




Il fatto che giochino alle 21 mi permette di mangiare dopo allenamento, bene.
Dai ragazzi, ci siamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Siamo carichi ?


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ismael è piu abituato ai grandi palcoscenici ...miglior giocatore e vincitore coppa africa ....
Ismael è un grande è lo vedrete!!!!
Sogno uno 0-3 con un leao in grande spolvero ..
Dai ragazzi milano siamo noiiiii


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, se conosce Kessie è già tanto


Eh mi sa che non hai la benché minima idea di cosa significhi essere dei professionisti. Quindi tu che sei un tifoso del Milan e conosci anche i giocatori del Liverpool, sei sicuramente più informato di un professionista. Dio perdonalo


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LIVERPOOL (4-3-3): Alisson, Alexander Arnold, Gomez, Matip, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Henderson, Salah, Jota, Origi. A disp.: Adrian, Kelleher, Van Dijk, Konate, Thiago, Milner, Mane, Chamberlain, Jones, Minamino, Tsimikas, Phillips.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Hernandez; Bennacer, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic. A disp.: Jungdal, Tatarușanu; Ballo-Touré, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Tonali, Florenzi, Maldini, Giroud. All.: Pioli. *


Peccato che Giroud non sia ancora pronto per la titolarità. Ci sarebbe servito come il pane. Rebic (o Leao) punta non ci azzeccano niente. Con la Lazio infatti Rebic ha iniziato a giocare bene quando è stato spostato nella sua posizione. naturale. 
Speriamo in bene, bisogna giocare per vincere, ma senza fare figuracce


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Intanto Infinity già comincia..


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi, forza Milan!
Carichiiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Daje!


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai dai dai!!!
Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## ARKANA (15 Settembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi scannateliiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

E' strano pensare a quanto tempo è passato


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo dovremo assistere all'oscenità dell'inginocchiamento al pensiero unico, motivo in più per azzannare questi qua


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

klopp ha messo i panchinari perchè a perdere coi titolari gli sarebbe bruciato troppo.


----------



## Djici (15 Settembre 2021)

You will never walk alone and andfield ti mette emozioni uniche al mondo.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Alzatevi meledetti


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi sa che prendiamo na batosta atomica stasera


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Inizio difficile, dobbiamo prendere campo altrimenti ci schiacciano dietro.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma quanto corrono questi c'hanno il motorino


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Inizio subito difficile


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Male qua Calabria, posizionato malissimo.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

Temo ce ne faranno quattro


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Siamo entrati troppo impauriti


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Che disastro, ci anticipano su ogni pallone


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessie continua a dormire


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tutti con le mutande marroni, male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

tatticamente improponibili questi 5 minuti


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Troppo molli, dai ragazzi! Meno paura!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

questi qua fanno un altro sport....

sarà durissima arrivare al 90°.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Serve calmare un po' i ritmi altrimenti questi sulle ali dell'entusiasmo ci aprono in due come una scatoletta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Theo malissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Che giocatori scemi che abbiamo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Theo sempre con leggerezza...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Cercare il fraseggio col portiere contro questo Liverpool è criminale


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

orrendo giro palla a 2 all'ora per fare il lancio lungo su.......... rebic.
spero non sia questa l'idea di pioli ahahahahahha


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Come detto dal pre partita, attenzione a sto Lota


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Quanto ci serviva una punta di peso oggi li davanti...
mamma mia.... già l'abbiamo presa


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

Sembriamo una squadra di serie B in confronto


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

E uno......


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

E quanto è alto questo robe da Holly e Benji


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Scontato, inizio terribile


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Niente, non siamo entrati in campo.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

Fanno un altro sport, poca da dire (e da fare)


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

E' un altro sport ragazzi


----------



## Simo98 (15 Settembre 2021)

Differenza abissale con la serie A


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

orrendo leao in infradito.......

eh ma c'ha la tecnica.....


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Klopp di ***** quanto esulta, neanche avesse vinto la coppa.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ne prendiamo tanti, e vabbè. Spero solo che questa sconfitta non ci abbatta psicologicamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Improponibile un anno così di Kessie


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Limitiamo i danni per cortesia, tutti dietro


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Settembre 2021)

Facciamo cagggg a


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

D'altronde se vuoi presentarsi in CL devi spendere e prendere campioni .. altrimenti ci vai a fare figuracce


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Rischiamo l'imbarcata di sto passo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

certo che abbiamo scelto la partita migliore per debuttare..


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessiè facesse meno l'arrogante...che ha iniziato da schifo.
Comunque sono 5-6 volte più forti di noi.


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

Spero non finisca in tragedia


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ne prendiamo tanti, e vabbè. Spero solo che questa sconfitta non ci abbatta psicologicamente.


Si ma prenderlo cosi sto gol... con una deviazione mamma mia.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Irriconoscibili, molli tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Niang.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Finisce in goleada...


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

La posizione di Jota ci sta mandando allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Quanti milioni vuole Kessie?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

E su questo tiro Kessie non segue Colpa sua.... assurdo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

se vabbe, ciao core. 

qua esce un'imbarcata epica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

dei cadaveri, neanche protestano.
rigore assurdo.
viva i blm


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Per carità, tutti dietro ora


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Un didastro sto Bennacer


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

Questi sono forti davvero, spero non arrivi una mazzata , più che altro psicologicamente, ci stanno stuprando


ecco, non ho parole...


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma che debutto..


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Magic Mike!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Bravo maignan


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Settembre 2021)

MIKE TI AMO


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

È più forte zizzooo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

grandissimo magic mike. 

alla faccia di quel maiale ingordo.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Dio Maignan. L'unico con le palle stasera.-


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Sono più forti ma noi non siamo così deboli. Abbiamo proprio molta paura. 
ci mancano giocatori con esperienza internazionale


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*Enorme Maignan! *


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Ammazzati Salahdino


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Però tirino fuori i maroni adesso


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Solo lui e Tomori sin qui. Il resto scandaloso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

ma perchè non pressano??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Grandissimo mike


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Le squadre in ultima fascia come noi non fanno ste figure di melma cmq


----------



## ARKANA (15 Settembre 2021)

Onestamente non mi sento di dare la colpa ai ragazzi, questa partita puoi prepararla bene quanto vuoi, però se giochi in un anfield pieno che carica la squadra di casa a 1000, hai 0 esperienza internazionale e il metro di confronto è stata sempre ed unicamente la serie A non puoi aspettarti chissà cosa... comunque proviamoci! Forza milan!


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Non ne stiamo seguendo uno... sul rigore di Bennacer, Kessie non segue e si fa raggirare. Vergognoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Niang su bellezza corri corri


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Stasera molti qua dentro torneranno con i piedi per terra,anzi,sottoterra.Vorrei solo capire cosa porta a pensare che noi si possa,oggi,stare su un campo di calcio davanti a certe squadre.Per questo auspico un'eliminazione matematica già alla terza giornata,noi abbiamo bisogno di qualificarci per 3-4 anni consecutivi per poter ambire a dire la nostra in coppa e solo il campionato può portarci a quello status,e non sia mai che si vada in Europa League.
Ps: sperando che dopo un tot di qualificazioni in champions non si vada ancora in giro col cestino delle elemosine.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Theo sta già facendo le prove generali per farsi struprare anche da Chiesa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Grande Iron Mike!


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Comunque sto Liverpool secondo me non sta andando manco forte..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

A centrocampo siamo inesistenti praticamente


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

Visibilmente contratti.
Sfigati.
Ma sempre vivi grazie a Maignan.
Inutile dire che le partite si vincono a centrocampo (e stasera fa acqua)


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Leao oggi in versione Leang


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

13 tiri a 0 in 15 minuti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Quando prenderemo un esterno vero al posto di quel bidone numero 17


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

Oh non teniamo una palla. Altro che 60% possesso palla per noi


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Il problema di fare la champions con Diaz e saele…


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Liverpool secondo me non sta andando manco forte..


assolutamente, e se non ne prendiamo 6 ringraziamo mike.

vediamo se scongeliamo le gambe alla svelta.


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Settembre 2021)

Siamo una squadra piccolissima


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Oh non teniamo una palla. Altro che 60% possesso palla per noi


attimi di delirio.... guardiolismo portami via.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Perennemente anticipati su ogni pallone. Non teniamo palla per più di 5 secondi


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Non riusciamo a stargli dietro, fanno quello che vogliono.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma dovevano proprio riaprire gli stadi ora questi ubriaconi?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Velocità differenti, sembriamo avere i pesi in tasca


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Assedio prevedibile.. Ci vogliono demolire subito.. Sapevano che avremmo pagato l'esordio..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

quando giochi con rebic punta contro difese decenti succedono queste cose ragazzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo se loro tengono questo ritmo non c'è partita e si sapeva.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

E noi, a detta di molti siamo anche la squadra che gioca il miglior calcio in Italia, ci sono tre galassie tra la serie a e il resto d'europa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragà, non abbiamo campioni tutto qui.. abbiamo dei buoni giocatori che nella Serie A dei dinosauri possono fare bene.


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Rebic indisponente come al solito.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando giochi con rebic punta contro difese decenti succedono queste cose ragazzi.


Neanche Haaland toccherebbe palla in una partita del genere. Non riusciamo a fare letteralmente due passaggi.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Settembre 2021)

La differenza tra la Serie A e la Premier League.
Bennacer orrendo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessiè si sta bevendo il cervello


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Saele un disastro, anche i passaggi a 2 metri sbagliamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Non siamo dei campioni ma nemmeno così delle seghe. Semplicemente si stanno cacando sotto, effetto Anfield


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

tomori ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Finalmente un po' di carattere. Spallata di tomori di giustezza


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Quando fai un mercato a detta di molti più che buono (solo per avere allungato la coperta con scommesse, salvo giroud ) poi ti ritrovi in cl con gli stessi giocatori della stagione scorsa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Quelli di Eddiot fuori i soldi la prossima estate non voglio un altro di figuracce


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tomori come palle è 10 categoria sopra tutti gli altri


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Assurdo questa costruzione dal basso non lo abbiamo mai fatto,ci stiamo consegnando.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Settembre 2021)

Milan-Lazio al contrario.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Un passaggio ..uno non ne facciamo uno


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Neanche Haaland toccherebbe palla in una partita del genere. Non riusciamo a fare letteralmente due passaggi.


ho i miei dubbi che con una punta sarebbe così.

a parte questo il grave è che abbiamo paura ovviamente. tenere 1-0 per il 1o tempo poi vediamo.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

pensavo di fare una figura migliore. che mazzata finora. questi corrono come cavalli


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho i miei dubbi che con una punta sarebbe così.
> 
> a parte questo il grave è che abbiamo paura ovviamente. tenere 1-0 per il 1o tempo poi vediamo.


Sono troppo troppo superiori a noi purtroppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Nemmeno un giallo ad Arnold schwezeneger?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Il problema non è perdere ci sta ed era ovvio, ma perdere in questo modo quando non hai combinato nulla no


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> pensavo di fare una figura migliore. che mazzata finora. questi corrono come cavalli


Il ridicolo campionato italiano inganna caro amico.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Bennacer ci lascia in 10 sono sicuro


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo troppo superiori a noi purtroppo.


scusa ma non ero io il pessimista e tu l'ottimista stamattina ?????????


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Di là le melme stanno giocando bene per ora.


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Settembre 2021)

Mai visto uno schifo cosi
Non ce nessuno che prende palla a fa qualcosa


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Settembre 2021)

sempre retropassage


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

di che ci sciogliamo dai.........


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Anche il pubblico e' abituato ad altro spettacolo, ogni volta che Maignan rinvia viene fischiato , solo in Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Prima azione d'attacco al 28esimo


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Assurdo invece di aggredirli in avanti torniamo indietro cose da pazzi.



Timori mostruoso


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ho detto 30 mln per Timori sono stati troppi... devo rincredere aime si vede che è un'altra categoria rispetto agli altri


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Trequarti imbarazzante, santoiddio.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Forse ci siamo sciolti un minimo...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Oh sto Salahdino ha rotto le palle


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Orco Diaz imbarazzante per ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Assurdo invece di aggredirli in avanti torniamo indietro cose da pazzi.
> 
> 
> 
> Timori mostruoso


atteggiamento raccapricciante.

ma diaz è su chi l'ha visto? stiamo giocando in 7........


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Sarà da lezione sta serata.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Orco Diaz imbarazzante per ora


Col suo "fisico" manco il raccattapalle riuscirebbe a fare stasera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Comunque a destra siamo davvero osceni mettesse florenzi che almeno ha qualche partita importante sulle spalle


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

La paura toglie fiducia nel fare le cose mandate a memoria.
Gli avversari di questo livello sono meno sprovveduti di quelli italici.
Loro pressano efficace, noi no.
Ci manca Giroud.
I nostri due centrali di centrocampo girano poco e male.
Sembra che Klopp abbia studiato Atalanta Milan 5-0
Abbassare il 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Senza Tomori e Maignan avevamo già preso l'imbarcata.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Pure maignan ora che combina...


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Maignan e Tomori giganteggiano


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Un trequartista e un ala destra titolari ci avrebbero fatto comodo... ma stia apposto così cit 
Comunque Klopp ha studiato perfettamente il Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

La cosa allucinante è che il liverpool sta giochicchiando, facciamo proprio schifo. Mi ricorda un po' Arsenal Milan di EL di un paio di anni fa


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2021)

Diaz lo avranno schiacciato in qualche parte del campo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Giroud tonali e florenzi per rebic bennacer e saele


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Leao farà la strada di Dybala secondo me, 5 partite da grande giocatori in una stagione e finisce li..

Non credo che sarà chissà chi


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessiè allucinante


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

ma che cosa fa leao... la mette in mezzo all'area? ma sono matti??


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma cosa cazzarola stiamo facendo, porco dinci


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma quanto corrono questi.. santo cielo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

10 angoli a 0
14 tiri a 1.

mamma mia uno stupro


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo lottando come leoni ma questi impongono un ritmo disumano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

non si può giocare con rebic punta.
dentro giroud per leao e tonali dai. alla svelta.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Il liverpool non sta neanche spingendo forti del fatto che gli agevoliamo tutto noi


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stiamo lottando come leoni ma questi impongono un ritmo disumano.


e nonostante tutto, han segnato su deviazione su un cross.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

la cosa peggiore sono i ladri domenica con l'autostima sotto i tacchetti


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Possiamo essere inesperti per questi livelli quanto vogliamo, ma siamo facendo una figura inaccettabile


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la cosa peggiore sono i ladri domenica con l'autostima sotto i tacchetti


invece forse sta partita darà una svegliata.
con i giovani meglio le bastonate che pensare di essere forti.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ennesima dimostrazione, questa, che davanti ci serve altra gente mi riferisco ai due esterni sono IMPROPONIBILI


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessie è in un’altra dimensione…chissà che i nostri capiscano che non è il caso di chiedere certi stipendi…


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Il Napoli, il NAPOLI ci è venuta a giocarci due volte qua ed ha fatto figure migliori


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessie prima partita in Champions fa ****** a spruzzo. Vorrebbe 8 milioni lol


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia Tomori. Fortissimo.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> atteggiamento raccapricciante.
> 
> ma diaz è su chi l'ha visto? stiamo giocando in 7........


Tatticamente stiamo facendo il contrario di quello che abbiamo fatto con la Lazio


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Tomori sta martellando bene, non capisco perché ora abbiamo buttato fuori palla


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tomori è fortissimo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Napoli, il NAPOLI ci è venuta a giocarci due volte qua ed ha fatto figure migliori


vabbè è la prima partita in champions per tutti quanti... è come quando vai a letto con una donna per la prima volta


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

raga è la 1a partita in CL per quasi tutti i nostri cerchiamo di capire.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Imbarazzanti i tre davanti dai.. alla fine qualcosa potevamo crearla ma cross sbagliati, passaggi sbagliati, gente che litiga col pallone da sola..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Kessie prima partita in Champions fa ****** a spruzzo. Vorrebbe 8 milioni lol


Magari ritirano le offerte dopo stasera


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Tomori e Maignan gli unici di livello. Theo non riesce a bruciare nessuno


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma vedete come vanno a 3000, in un secondo hanno già recuperato tutti. Hanno proprio un passo diverso


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Leao ahahaha. Si è fatto lo slalom da solo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

ahahahahahah si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Settembre 2021)

Siiiii ante!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

fuorigioco ?


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

Goooooool


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooollllllll


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Grandiiiiiiii


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH ANTEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ARKANA (15 Settembre 2021)

Siiiiiiiiiiii godoooooooooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi cosa vi aspettavate dovevano arrivare queste partite. Calmi


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Uahahah, il pareggio è una rapina a mano armata ahahahah


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*Gooooooooooolllllllllllllll

Rebiccccccccccccccccccccc*


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fuorigioco ?


no per fortuna, lo tengono in due in gioco


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Non molliamo.... dai finalmente ci siamo sbloccati.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

aahha assurdo


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Settembre 2021)

Speriamo il gol ci sblocchi mentalmente!


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

a Klopp è caduta la dentiera


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

ci voleva proprio finire in pareggio sto primo tempo.
dobbiamo soffrire come i cani e portare a casa un pareggio. cosi si che ci si gasa


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

Non so di cosa vi lamentate tutti.

Era stato detto di non avere pressione per questa partita, se non sbaglio.

Ed è giusto quello che succede.

Son queste le partite per rendersi conto delle cose. L'unica speranza è vedere se cambia qualcosa dopo l'intervallo, sperando sia solo un blocco mentale. Altrimenti buonanotte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Gooooooool anteeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL 1-2


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

GOAL STREPITOSO


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Hfwhivahovshogwhogwhoghosgghosgjosguosgousouggsouuogsgu9s


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

Oddio…..


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

incredibileeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ARKANA (15 Settembre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAH non ci credooooooooooo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

impazziscoooooooooooooo


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Seeeeeeeechajahahan

Oddio stovmale janajsjja

Due a uno ahahs


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Settembre 2021)

Daiiiiiii
Ci siamo!!! Ci siamo!!!


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2021)

Muoio


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2021)

Calmi calmi non è successo niente


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

GOOOOLL


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*Goooooooooooolllll

Diazzzzzzzzz*


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Settembre 2021)

E dueeeeee


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Uno con le palle in uno stadio che chiede le palle,pensandoci solo lui poteva farlo


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Uahahahhahahahahahahahah

Dajeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

ci siamo sbloccati... grandi ragazzi. fuori gli attributi.
difendere fino alla morte.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

grande Matip che tiene in gioco pure stavolta


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Leao Rebic sono una grande coppia per questi livelli.
Lo sapevo che dietro ci avrebbero concesso qualcosa in velocità


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Cosa??????


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Era solo paura! Lo avevo detto! Non siamo quelli dei primi 30 minuti. Grandissimi, vi amo. Amo tutti


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

Godooooooo


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)




----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Settembre 2021)

Non ci credo, ho il cuore in subbuglio.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Settembre 2021)

Sto in un'altra dimensione o cosa?


----------



## gabbon17 (15 Settembre 2021)

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma che ***


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

che faccia Klopp ahahahah


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

Sto male…


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Sto spruzzando maleee


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi sento male


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

vacca de una comica non toccar palla e vincere dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

GRANDI GRANDI RAGAZZI SI GODEEEEEEE


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

sto ridendo col cuore in gola, sto morendo forse


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Voglio vedere chi dopo stasera mi da contro quando dico che Leao è uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

che faccia storta klopp, esulta su sto c... ora


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Continuare a criticare per favore dai che funziona


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere chi dopo stasera mi da contro quando dico che Leao è uno dei giocatori più forti del mondo


quando non dorme.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

ho le lacrime.

sti ultimi 5 minuti sono stati pazzeschi a livello emotivo.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Che rapina che stiamo facendo  

Speriamo che serva ai ragazzi per smettere di farsela sotto.


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci siamo svegliati finalmente


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci siamo sbloccati, il secondo gol è stata un'azione furiosa. Peccato che è finito proprio ora il tempo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

porca puttena ora arriva l'intervallo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

Ho sburato ogni singolo ml che avevo in corpo…il nostro l’abbiamo fatto


----------



## Baba (15 Settembre 2021)

Che emozione che emozione che emozione


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2021)

Godo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Peccato l'intervallo proprio ora , comunque siamo cinici


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> quando non dorme.


Macché ragazzi. Se parliamo di tennis e un discorso, a calcio Leao e un fenomeno


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sto ridendo col cuore in gola, sto morendo forse


io non so nemmeno dove sto è il contrario del 2005 AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Wetter (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi CALMA!
Loro sono fortissimi e stanno perdendo immeritatamente ma noi non siamo cosi scarsi...
Dietro ci lasciano giocare


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Posso dire che mi sono commosso???


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

Che squadra ragazzi, tifiamo la squadra più bella del mondo, comunque vada


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

Godo copiosamenteeeeeeeeeee ahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2021)

Io ho visto di tutto come tifoso del Milan, di tutto.
Ma questi 2 minuti sono i più assurdi da quando seguo questa squadra, più di 25 anni.


----------



## Prealpi (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi è saltato lo streaming e mi sono perso il secondo gol, dio che nervi


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

calma che non è finita. il calcio è veramente strano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Iron Mike ci ha tenuto a galla !
Ora ci aspettano 45 minuti di fuoco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2021)

Crederci, crederci.


----------



## ElDiablo (15 Settembre 2021)

Si gode!!!


----------



## braungioxe (15 Settembre 2021)

Giuro che stavo per dire che se facciamo un gol pure a culo questi vanno in palla.. 
Ma quel ritmo era anomalo...


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io ho visto di tutto come tifoso del Milan, di tutto.
> Ma questi 2 minuti sono i più assurdi da quando seguo questa squadra, più di 25 anni.


E si vede che non ricordi la finale contro questi...se lo meritano di perdere forza ragazzi cosi si cresce


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2021)

Avrei firmato col sangue per far finire la partita dopo pochi minuti.
Spero che il secondo tempo non inizii mai


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tomori me lo sposerei


----------



## sion (15 Settembre 2021)

e' tutta di maignan tomori e kjaer per ora,tre ***** di eroi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi sento male


----------



## jacky (15 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo diventando una squadra di gobbi mamma mia…
Mi spaventa la cosa


----------



## FreddieM83 (15 Settembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Che squadra ragazzi, tifiamo la squadra più bella del mondo, comunque vada


Il secondo goal è il meglio del nostro repertorio. Notate sul salvataggio dietro diaz ci sono solo maglie bianche. Siamo partiti all’arrembaggio quando qualsiasi altra squadra italiana, appena raggiunto il pari, avrebbe tirato i remi in barca in attesa dell’intervallo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

È ancora lunghissima, manteniamo la calma.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

siamo su veramente in modo rocambolesco. aspettiamoci la remuntada dovrà essere bravo pioli a apportare dei cambi tattici


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Macché ragazzi. Se parliamo di tennis e un discorso, a calcio Leao e un fenomeno


Si il suo problema è che dorme... pure prima su un recupero (prima della seconda rete), si è messo a passeggiare poi si è ricordato che doveva andarlo a prendere.


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che rapina che stiamo facendo
> 
> Speriamo che serva ai ragazzi per smettere di farsela sotto.


C’era tanta tanta tanta tensione, tanta paura. Ma il Milan è forte….lo sapevo. Nel secondo tempo ci saranno ancora più spazi e mi aspetto Theo e Leao che ne approfittino


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

Imbarazzanti per 40 minuti, poi ci siamo accesi 5 minuti. Incredibile. 
Ma loro hanno insegnato calcio, noi a confronto sembravamo degli scarponi. 
Ora bisogna rientrare con lo spirito giusto, altrimenti saranno guai.


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Forza ragazziiiiiiiiiii
Orgoglioooooo


----------



## nik10jb (15 Settembre 2021)

Loro sono fortissimi ma noi non facciamo così schifo come nei primi 42 minuti. Grande Mike e grandissimo Tomori che nonostante la sfortunata deviazione era a chiudere ovunque. Speriamo che dopo questi due gol giocheranno con la testa più libera


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Non credo ancora a quello che è successo...comunque anche nella sofferenza ci siamo. La scena più bella sul pareggio Pioli e Kajer che parlano e pensano a come sistemare le cose. Maignan e Tomori x distacco i migliori in campo. E poi Rebic non tocca palla x 40 minuti e poi gol e mette il compagno solo a porta vuota. I problemi sono theo e Calabria che sono stati surclassato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma cos'ha fatto a questa squadra liberarsi di Kebaboglu? Ma che razza di azioni hanno fatto quei quattro là davanti?

Salame spettacolare, è diventato un gran bel giocatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Siamo entrati in campo tesi ed impacciati, comprensibilmente, poi il delirio. 
Comunque vada grazie ragazzi, noi viviamo per le partite così!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Si impiccassero sti inglesi di m

Adesso vietato rientrare in campo impauriti. Daje


----------



## PANDA82 (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia! Che primo tempo!
Inutile dirlo... Loro sono un altro livello, ma noi abbiamo iniziato con il pannolone pieno di ca.ca!!!
Una volta passata l emozione però é uscito il vero Milan!


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi è saltato lo streaming e mi sono perso il secondo gol, dio che nervi


ragazzi lo streaming in champions è scandaloso. Ho perso tutti i momenti salienti. Va molto meglio in campionato.


----------



## Walker (15 Settembre 2021)

Frustrazione ai massimi livelli.
Non riuscire a vedere causa lavoro.
Spero almeno di rivederla in differita


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

be spero che sto risultato non faccia ricredere tutti i commenti del 1o tempo, siam passati da:

"sono troppo forti"

a robe incommentabili che NON riscriverò per pudore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Maignan e Tomori in versione superman !


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai che la vinciamo 4 a 1.
Su.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

Credo di aver perso almeno 3 anni di vita negli ultimi 5 minuti


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Penso che stasera,da stasera,il vecchio portiere sìa definitivamente dimenticato.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

_Andiamo a prenderli alti ,non giochiamo con Maignan se siamo in difficoltà spazziamo più avanti e andiamo a fare il gegenptessing.

smettiamola con questa c. Di costruzione dal basso baassssssssstttaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Devil man (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia raga ho perso la voce XD


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Son bastate due fiammate. Due. Negli spazi facciamo quello che vogliamo. Fantastici.

Teniamo duro, e poi se portiamo anche solo un punto a casa fare una statua a Tomori e Maignan perché per 40 minuti han giocato in 2 da soli vs 11.


----------



## Giek (15 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Gonde come sta andando come commentatore ?


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Penso che stasera,da stasera,il vecchio portiere sìa definitivamente dimenticato.


Prima di iniziare l'avevo detto finalmente giochiamo con un portiere.finalmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Entra Tatarasunao???


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Va beh essere sfigati, ma si parla che entra Tatarusanu....non ho parole


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si il suo problema è che dorme... pure prima su un recupero (prima della seconda rete), si è messo a passeggiare poi si è ricordato che doveva andarlo a prendere.


A me pare Leao sia un problema del Liverpool più che altro


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Possiamo anche perdere basta non rientrare in campo come i primi 40 minuti, dobbiamo giocarcela 
Nel secondo tempo lasceranno tanti spazi pur di rimontare


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Diaz tra le linee li spacca in 2..
Non devd abbassarsi troppo e lui che fa la differenza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Dicono che si è fatto male Maignan ed entra tatacoso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

I miei vicini avranno chiamato la polizia per il macello che ho fatto


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2021)

No cosa è successo dai????


----------



## morokan (15 Settembre 2021)

Theo gioca da dio con Juve stabia gubbio e cittadella.....nelle partite che contano .....piangere a dirotto


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

Ai più anziani questa partita ricorda una che finì male, ma con un bellissimo ritorno, in un altro stadio inglese contro un'altra storica squadra inglese, qualche anno fa


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Penso che stasera,da stasera,il vecchio portiere sìa definitivamente dimenticato.



Il maledetto turco no invece. Con lui stavamo 12-1.


----------



## princeps (15 Settembre 2021)

si è rotto maignan


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2021)

Maignan rotto dentro Tata.
Muoio.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Qua la maledizione di Hardcore poveri noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Non ci posso credere, che sfiga tremenda


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2021)

non siamo una squadra che sa gestire , se pressati continuamente andiamo in panico , ma quando allentano sono azzi loro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Maignan rotto dentro Tata.
> Muoio.


Coooooosa ?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

No vabbe, maignan rotto


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbe, abbiamo sognato qualche minuto. 
Speriamo almeno che non sia niente di che...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gonde come sta andando come commentatore ?


non mi ero neanche accorto che c'era ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

L'ha scassato Theo, puo essere?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Porco...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita con il conte dracula


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Penso che stasera,da stasera,il vecchio portiere sìa definitivamente dimenticato.


Ma chi? Quello che è ancora a zero presenze in CL?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Finita con il conte dracula



ma è sicuro ?
Passiamo da un gatto a un bradipo...

e se è grave salterà pure la juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita. Un altro errore del mercato che sara micidiale: Quel cesso a pedali di Tatarusanu che non para nemmeno per sbaglio. 

Incredibile come possiamo perdere un giocatore ogni partita.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Frustrazione ai massimi livelli.
> Non riuscire a vedere causa lavoro.
> Spero almeno di rivederla in differita


NowTV è perfetto


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

No vabbè dai, non ci credo


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2021)

Ora vi renderete conto del perché rompo le palle da 1 mese con sta storia del secondo portiere.
Abbiamo un ottimo primo e 2 terzi.
Ora ne paghiamo le conseguenze.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tanto almeno due gol li faranno non mi illudo. Ma bravi ragazzi


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Quello che è ancora a zero presenze in CL?


E che sfonda la panca in quel di Bruges,avessi detto ad Anfield...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Quante probabilità ci fossero che si facesse male il portiere ?
Maignan che ci ha tenuto a galla nel primo tempo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Si ma è assurdo, solo noi possiamo perdere il portiere titolare per infortunio, non si spaccano mai i portieri dio mio


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

che palle non ci credo che entra tata............


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finita. Un altro errore del mercato che sara micidiale: Quel cesso a pedali di Tatarusanu che non para nemmeno per sbaglio.
> 
> Incredibile come possiamo perdere un giocatore ogni partita.


Dai sembra che forse non entra


----------



## Simo98 (15 Settembre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Stiamo diventando una squadra di gobbi mamma mia…
> Mi spaventa la cosa


Contro il Liverpool come vuoi giocartela?
L'Atalanta ci ha perso 5-0, squadra che sottomette tutte le italiane come intensità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Come si è rotto ?
E soprattutto,quando ?

Magari in quel retropassaggio di Calabria in cui ha sbagliato il controllo ? O altro che non ho visto. sfiga maledetta


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

basta! basta!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Settembre 2021)

oooooH,cosa comica : se dovesse entrare Dracula,avrebbe più minuti di Dollarumma in Champions league


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè finita. Maignan rotto.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Settembre 2021)

Vi invito a guardare in faccia Tomori,Rebic e Maignan,palle cubiche,anche mentre ci surclassavano erano impassibili.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Col Liverpool non riusciamo mai a fare una partita normale, adesso ci tocca pure vedere Dracula ad Anfield


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ma è sicuro ?
> Passiamo da un gatto a un bradipo...
> 
> e se è grave salterà pure la juve


Mi viene da piangere. Dracula non é un portiere, non ho alcun idea come sia finito in rosa e per quale motivo sia ancora qui. Tecnicamente sembra un giocatore da beachvolley, usa spesso il 'bagger'


mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai sembra che forse non entra


Lo spero vivamente.


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come si è rotto ?
> E soprattutto,quando ?
> 
> Magari in quel retropassaggio di Calabria in cui ha sbagliato il controllo ? O altro che non ho visto. sfiga maledetta


quando è andato addosso a theo hernandez gamba contro gamba


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> oooooH,cosa comica : se dovesse entrare Dracula,avrebbe più minuti di Dollarumma in Champions league


ahahahah grazie mi hai fatto tornare il sorriso


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2021)

Fuori Maignan


----------



## ARKANA (15 Settembre 2021)

Si ma che sfiga, si è rotto mike


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Col Liverpool non riusciamo mai a fare una partita normale, adesso ci tocca pure vedere Dracula ad Anfield


Eh? Che è successo?


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Gesu il conte draculaaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Voglio morire Dracula


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2021)

Madonna che sfiga il cambio portiere


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh? Che è successo?


MM rotto


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2021)

Confermato da Marianella, esce Maignan


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

*Entra Dracula. Out Maignan

QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/maignan-ko-out-in-liverpool-milan.107530/


----------



## nik10jb (15 Settembre 2021)

Si però non è possibile! Maignan che si infortuna in una partita così! Abbiamo una sfiga impressionante


----------



## Simo98 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahah Tatarusanu contro il Liverpool


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Spero sia uscito a livello precauzionale ma tempo sia qualcosa di più serio


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me pare Leao sia un problema del Liverpool più che altro


Certo, quando non dorme. Come in tutte le partite.
Se Leao fosse continuo per almeno 60-70 minuti in una partita andrebbe tutto benissimo. Il problema è che gioca a flash, quando non ha il pallone spesso si dimentica di fare quello che deve fare. Anzi è anche molto altruista quando deve passare il pallone...


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai Mike c'è!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

grazie dio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Con Dracula qualsiasi risultato sotto il 6-2 equivale ad un miracolo. Lui non é un portiere, é un cesso messo li a caso.

E alla prossima la Juventus. Che gioia.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

mike c'è


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Uscito Maignan....finita.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

vabbè gioco 1 live se entra tata


----------



## Zenos (15 Settembre 2021)

C'è maignan


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Rimane Mike! 
Sia lodato tutto il lodabile.


----------



## nik10jb (15 Settembre 2021)

C'è maignan!!!


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai Mike porco cane


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia Dracula.. pure con la JUVE..almeno loro hanno Scezny


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2021)

Vedere maignan tornare in porta alla ripresa è meglio di trovarsi lo stipendio addebitato due volte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Sono ateo, ma prego per la salute di Mike.


----------



## nik10jb (15 Settembre 2021)

Sta succedendo di tutto in questa partita


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Fiuuuuuuuuuu

Maignan ce la fa


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Noooooo fuorigioco


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

madonna nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Pioli si è cagato addosso appena ha visto il conte dracula


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

che diamine, pochi cm di Hernandenz non Kjaer


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Dio Santo Hernandez se non si addormentava....


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Che sfiga cacchio


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Si ma se Maignan deve giocare da infortunato non va bene.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai dai, siamo partiti bene


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

bel modo di iniziare


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Theo che si addormenta sui cartelloni.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Maignan, resisti finchè puoi


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Sarà una battaglia totale questo secondo tempo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

theo si deve svegliare


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Noooooo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

pareggio....


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

è fuorigioco mi sembra


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

2-2 Salahdino maledetto


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

mah.....il braccio è oltre per me.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Che palle neanche il tempo di iniziare...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Calabria tiene in gioco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

bruttissimo gol preso.....................


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

niente, goal


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Calabria oggi purtroppo non ne azzecca una nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Ora difesa ad 8 grazie


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

prendere gol cosi subito non ci voleva proprio... dal passare da 1 a 3 a 2 a 2. assurdo.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

È buono porco cane


----------



## King of the North (15 Settembre 2021)

Sinceramente brutto errore di Maignan, doveva uscire


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbe ciao core


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

2-2 finita


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sinceramente brutto errore di Maignan, doveva uscire


Eh, in effetti non impeccabile qua


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Sul gol comunque maignan doveva uscire. Se non ce la fa è meglio che esca


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

magari fosse finita.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Saelemakers non stoppa decentemente neanche un pallone.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Questi quando attaccano sembano in 50


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Mike non sta bene, non fa più nemmeno i rilanci.... 
Ecco perché è rimasto piantato su Salah.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Questi sono dei dopati però che palle


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sinceramente brutto errore di Maignan, doveva uscire


Bisogna vedere quanto influisce il problema al piede


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Entra Dracula


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mike non sta bene, non fa più nemmeno i rilanci....
> Ecco perché è rimasto piantato su Salah.


A sto punto meglio cambiarlo, rischiamo di perderlo per più partite.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

kessiè inaccettabile. 

vada a parigi a scaldare la panca insieme all'altro bamboccio.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Che imbucata da polli però


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanto influisce il problema al piede


Va bene però se non fa un'uscita fondamentale per quello, allora deve uscire


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma questo è lo stesso Salah che giocava alla Fiorentina? Sembra Maradona


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma questo è lo stesso Salah che giocava alla Fiorentina? Sembra Maradona


Ti sei perso qualche anno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

che sofferenza ragazzi. Sono di un'altra categoria poco da dire. Oltre a un divario tecnico penso ci sia anche tanta "testa" oggi. 

Mister 10 milioni Kessiè comunque spero si renda conto che 10 milioni li prende chi fa la differenza in Champions non chi gioca bene contro il Crotone


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma questo è lo stesso Salah che giocava alla Fiorentina? Sembra Maradona


Alla Roma sbagliava una miriade di gol mi ricordavo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Che schifezza di partita di Kessie


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Rebic predica nel deserto


----------



## overlord (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che schifezza di partita di Kessie


Saele bennacer kessie da 3


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

serve Giroud in area


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

povero calabria oggi letteralmente brutalizzato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Entra giroud dai


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Entra Giroud


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che schifezza di partita di Kessie



tra i peggiori in campo


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi è saltata la partita su Infinity.
Procederò a denuncia.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

se sta bene Tonali metta pure lui, in mezzo al campo non esistiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma sto Tonali doveva proprio mangiare indiano a Liverpool ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che schifezza di partita di Kessie


E pensare che a marzo ad old trafford era stato il migliore bah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Salemakers è un giocatore da Fiorentina. A sti livelli non tocca palla. 

Kessie pure non mi pare all'altezza, con centrocampisti di livello non vince un duello


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

ma loro quanto corrono? sono impressionanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Comunque se non altro ora diamo l'impressione di tenere il campo decentemente


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Sembrano la squadra di Shaolin Soccer quanto corrono sti maledetti


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Salemakers è un giocatore da Fiorentina. A sti livelli non tocca palla.
> 
> Kessie pure non mi pare all'altezza, con centrocampisti di livello non vince un duello


Beh, Saele è semplicemente il Borini belga...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

dentro Florenzi e Giroud


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

E ieri i gobbi sono andati in vacanza in Svezia..


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Non ne azzecca una Calabria


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rebic predica nel deserto


bravo anche fuori ruolo.

finalmente fuori ectoplasma leao e dentro la punta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Salemakers è un giocatore da Fiorentina. A sti livelli non tocca palla.
> 
> Kessie pure non mi pare all'altezza, con centrocampisti di livello non vince un duello



raga comunque giochiamo contro il Liverpool ad Anfield che non perde da 1000 anni e che quest'anno sta prendendo a pallonate tutti (Chelsea compreso che ha pareggiato miracolosamente)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Madonna santa, ok i nervi, ma Calabria potrebbe anche darsi una svegliata.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

vai Florenzi, datti da fare


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

Nooooo perché togli Leao


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Daje Oliviero


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Bene i cambi... non dimentichiamoci che domenica c'è la Juventus.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> raga comunque giochiamo contro il Liverpool ad Anfield che non perde da 1000 anni e che quest'anno sta prendendo a pallonate tutti (Chelsea compreso che ha pareggiato miracolosamente)


l'atalanta vinse in casa loro


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma questo dai gialli sono a noi? Arnold Shwerrzeneger manca un giallo comunque


----------



## zamp2010 (15 Settembre 2021)

Siamo regalando il pallone


----------



## braungioxe (15 Settembre 2021)

Sto ****# di infinity... Tutto bloccato


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

ahia Manè


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

Non avrei tolto Saelemaekers


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Aiuto Mané


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Peccato per il secondo gol preso in apertura, c'era il rischio che saremmo riusciti ad addormentarla


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo sbagliato nero da infortunare…


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Comunque Bennacer è pure ammonito, Tonali meglio che si scaldi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'atalanta vinse in casa loro



dai su, avevano mezza squadra fuori


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

Se portiamo via un punto è tipo il 2-2 al camp nou con Pato in gol dopo 20 secondi e SIlva al 90esimo..per noi sarebbe oro colato


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se portiamo via un punto è tipo il 2-2 al camp nou con Pato in gol dopo 20 secondi e SIlva al 90esimo..per noi sarebbe oro colato


Il problema è che comunque hai l'Atletico ed il Porco che quest'ultimo non è certo una squadretta


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

stiamo troppo chiusi dietro, manca assai ancora


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se portiamo via un punto è tipo il 2-2 al camp nou con Pato in gol dopo 20 secondi e SIlva al 90esimo..per noi sarebbe oro colato



1 punto ad Anfield sarebbe oro, in teoria è la partita più difficile. Però se continuiamo cosi e dura


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Infinity si blocca sempre in questo secondo tempo, che schifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Questa partita mi ricorda Goku sulla navicella in direzione Nammec che si allenava a gravità 30 poi perturbazione nello spazio la navicella da i numeri e passa a gravità 100.. ecco siamo contro gravità 100


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

qui è andata bene con la deviazione


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Ammazzati Lota


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita, 3 a 2.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

assurdo che gol.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

te pare se questo non fa il gol dell'anno.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

dannato arbitro che non ha dato il fallo di mano di Salah


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Buonanotte


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Uff...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

ma vergognati bennacer. ma che ribaattuta è...........


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Scontato. 15 corner contro 1. Prima o poi qualcosa succede.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

appena ho visto sta spazzata cosi bassa e corta avevo già capito sarebbe finita male... mamma mia che gol gli è uscito a questo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Guarda che goal ha fatto questo mannaggia tutto


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

disgraziati


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

qui se lo anticipava sarebbe stato rigore


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Florenzi giocatore assolutamente inutile 
E pioli ha sbagliato i cambi
Senza saele e leao non usciamo piu


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

Questo in vita sua non aveva mai segnato


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

assurdo per qualche cm non saremmo stati 3 a 1 noi e l'avremmo ammazzati.
incredibile comunque, non perdonano nulla... poi tirano fuori pure sti gol dal cilindro...


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ai più anziani questa partita ricorda una che finì male, ma con un bellissimo ritorno, in un altro stadio inglese contro un'altra storica squadra inglese, qualche anno fa


....


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

L'importante è non fare la Rometta


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Respinta perfetta sul piede... 
Poi anche questo ha fatto un gol che non fa nemmeno alla playstation.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbe dai è stato bello!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Speriamo di vedere Tonali titolare contro la Juve. Bennacer é piu vicino al Bennacer della prima stagione con noi che a quello della stagione 20/21.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Partita andata , bisogna pensare a domenica


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

comunque anche qui questi ci infilano quando vogliono... recuperata la partita con tranquillità...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

In confusione ora. Non crolliamo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma sto Florenzi per quale motivo lo abbiamo raccattato ?


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Florenzi per quale motivo lo abbiamo raccattato ?


Perché era low cost.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Da loro sono entrati Thiago e Mane.. c'è vabbè.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

Pareggiarla


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> comunque anche qui questi ci infilano quando vogliono... recuperata la partita con tranquillità...


Non c'è stata gara dai..


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessie contro gli inglesi dimostra cio che e ..
Senza tecnica oltre a forza fisica lo sovrastano..
Inpresentabile


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

chiusi così era prevedibile subire il goal, ora non ha più senso difendere.
4-2 o 3-2 è lo stesso, andare avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Florenzi per quale motivo lo abbiamo raccattato ?


Spero sia solo una questione di condizione perche ad oggi ogni volta che é sceso in campo é sembrato un ex.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2021)

In Champions i cambi sono solo 3?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Il problema è reggere 90 minuti.
Noi stiamo facendo una grande partita ma questi martellano come dannati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Settembre 2021)

Questi sono comunque di un altro pianeta


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non c'è stata gara dai..


e vabbè e che vuoi dire? che devono vincerla per forza? il calcio è anche questo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Se guardiamo le statistiche non si sa nemmeno come è possibile che siano ancora in partita


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma come fanno a correre 75 minuti dai.. capisco il barcellona di Guardiola che aveva sempre la palla e non ti faceva giocare. ma questi corrono e corrono


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbe ragazzi era chiaro saremmo stati dominati, ma proprio scritto nelle stelle. Abbimo tuttavia fatto una partita dignitosa e io ne sono felice. Questi ragazzi non avevano mai calcato un palcoscenico del genere


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

dai così, proviamoci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Sto sentendo la partita alla radio ora e mi salta pure quella!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Ecco cosa significa essere abiutati in un campionato con tanta intensità .. noi vediamo il Liverpool invasati ma è cosi in Premier


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Non ho capito, in due fanno il panino a Kessie ed è fallo di Frank?


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

che fallo è ?
Kessie contro due...ma fai giocare


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

ha fischiato tutto a loro sto iinfame.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

fallo in attacco questo.....se, come no.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Arbiaggio imbarazzante comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Kjaer sontuoso comunque


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Diaz è l'unico che regge il ritmo


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

e nooo Giroud, era buono il cross


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Giroud poteva fare meglio, bel cross di Theo


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

era fallo su Calabria che diamine


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Sandro, fai vedere a questi chi comanda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

purtroppo, come anticipato, manca il cambio di rebic.

siamo a terra. ma si può fare.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Se c'era l'uomo sul secondo palo il gol non lo prendevano.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> purtroppo, come anticipato, manca il cambio di rebic.
> 
> siamo a terra. ma si può fare.


Non possiamo giocare un calcio cosi passivo, non abbiamo vinto un duello, uno.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

e che caspita, ha tolto Leao e ora sta male Rebic
stiamo senza cambi ora


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

senza esterni non giochiamo più.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma li sentite pure voi gli ululati quando prende palla Tomori o me li sto sognando?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma li sentite pure voi gli ululati quando prende palla Tomori o me li sto sognando?


Anche Maignan. Da inizio partita.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

no vabbè il figlio di Maldini, degrado totale


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

Maldini??? Mahh.. è un pazzo? Certo, sarebbe fantastico...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma li sentite pure voi gli ululati quando prende palla Tomori o me li sto sognando?


Si, pesantissimi. Però lo fanno pure con Theo quindi boh


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Maldini non gioca in Serie A ma gioca in Champions...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Entra l'amico di @willcoyote85


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè, partita strachiusa...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Si vabbè , ciaone...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> no vabbè il figlio di Maldini, degrado totale


Spero in un gol stile Paloschi con l'esordio nel Milan.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Non sarebbe stato male avere Messias stasera


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

guarda te se dobbiamo buttare dentro il figlio di maldini.....

ogni gara è un massacro, perdiamo pezzi tutte le volte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> no vabbè il figlio di Maldini, degrado totale


adesso come minimo segna, ma quando parlavo di emergenza inaccettabile dopo 3 partite.....................


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Pioli sa di non avere attaccanti e toglie Leao che sta bene


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Mano male che qua dentro tutti a dare voti alti al mercato..


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Mi chiedo se uno come questo sarebbe mai entrato in una partita di chempions se nn fosse per dolce paolo


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pioli sa di non avere attaccanti e toglie Leao che sta bene


Infatti assurdo...e anche florenzi per saele


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Entra l'amico di @willcoyote85


chi??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma Florenzi con i suoi lanci a caso? lol, che cavolate.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mano male che qua dentro tutti a dare voti alti al mercato..


Da 7 dicevano..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se uno come questo sarebbe mai entrato in una partita di chempions se nn fosse per dolce paolo


Un anno allegri ha fatto esordire cristante a 16 anni....


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

dai sfruttiamo l'angolo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai ragazzi su


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi??


Maldini no? Il raccomandato amicone


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Di questa partita rimane l'incredibile difficoltà di entrare in gara, totalmente annichiliti sotto il peso dell'inesperienza. La forza di ribaltare tutto con una fiammata, e poi comunque la capacità di tenere meglio il campo nel secondo tempo


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Nooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia.... questa era una occasionassima


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

e chi si trova sull'unica occasione della ripresa ?
Maldini junior, stesso senso del goal di Lewankoski


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maldini no? Il raccomandato amicone


ma no! non ce l ho con lui..
certo che è una cosa un po' imbarfazzante doverlo mettere ad anfield


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma tipo Kalulu che si fa medicare in panchina? Mo pure i lebbrosi abbiamo


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mano male che qua dentro tutti a dare voti alti al mercato..


Non direi. Se vai a vedere il topic 2/3 dei votanti hanno dato voti pari o inferiori a 6...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma basta Calabria, che giocate sono?!


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessie inguardabile stasera


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

La cosa che dispiace di questa partita è che con un poco di attenzione in più un punto lo portavamo sicuro a casa.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

nel primo tempo abbiamo reagito bene dopo l'inizio choc, ma nella ripresa nulla proprio
sconfitta meritata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Kessie inguardabile stasera


Tutto il nostro centrocampo. Kessié ha perso tantissimi pallon e Bennacer si é spesso nascosto. Pesa anche sul sorpasso di Henderson.


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Il presidente chiede 10 milioni???


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Florenzi che si ingroppa il tizio


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Questa partita deve far riflettere ai tirchi americani che bisognerebbe tirare fuori qualcosa di più che 10 mln +1 mln di prestito


----------



## neversayconte (15 Settembre 2021)

non una gran partita. anzi abbiamo giocato da cani snaturandoci. ho goduto per quei due minuti ma non si può soffrire cosi


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Non capisco perché non tiriamo mai.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Gol del Real, godo


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma tipo Kalulu che si fa medicare in panchina? Mo pure i lebbrosi abbiamo


ha una mano tutta fasciata.....che è successo ?


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Domenica ci prendono a pallate. Fisicamente ci ha distrutto sta partita.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

al novantesimo purgati anche i cugini.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2021)

Peggio non poteva andare sta partita. Prevedo altre due/tre defezioni importanti domenica c'è la juve.. va come la passata stagione con Calabria in attacco stavolta?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Tutti dentro, punizione da mettere in area


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessié che sbaglia un passaggio verso Tomori con 30 metri di spazio liberissimi. Ignobile oggi.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

cane, l'aveva superato
questo era da rosso quasi
gamba altissima e VAR dorme


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

va be come manchester milan 3-2.
al ritorno vinciamo 3-0

imbarazzo PSG


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

E perdiamo tempo per recuperare 20 cm di campo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Stavo pensando ad Hauge... Poteva servire di brutto oggi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2021)

Onore ai ragazzi dai.. l'importante era evitare l'asfaltata. Siamo sfortunati ad essere finiti in un girone del genere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando ad Hauge... Poteva servire di brutto oggi


Lo mangiavano a colazione


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa partita deve far riflettere ai tirchi americani che bisognerebbe tirare fuori qualcosa di più che 10 mln +1 mln di prestito


quelli fanno la spesa coi coupon, figurati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Ripeto: Calabria oggi ha sbagliato TUTTO.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Lo mangiavano a colazione


Non è detto, magari trovava una giocata delle sue


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

vai tutti sotto


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

bravo diaz...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Calabria oggi ha sbagliato TUTTO.


solo quella buona chiusura sul contropiede prima


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Klopp di me.... quante esultanze. Odioso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Finita. Partita difficilissima ma abbiamo rotto il ghiaccio


----------



## UDG (15 Settembre 2021)

Poteva andare peggio


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2021)

Ce la giocheremo con tutti in questo girone


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Usciamo a testa alta.

orgoglioso di voi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Partita difficile ma si sapeva.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2021)

Missione compiuta, non siamo andati a casa col pallottoliere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Porto e madrid comunque stanno pareggiando, finisse così ci va di culo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Intanto siamo usciti con zero punti. Peccato, ma non puoi permetterti di giocare contro le inglesi regalando possesso ed occasioni per tutta la partita. Dal secondo tempo Pioli doveva mettere la formazione difensiva.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci è andata di lusso, potevano farcene 4 o 5 senza problemi


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2021)

Bravi comunque, si crede Così non contro il Benevento


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo fatto quello che potevamo, purtroppo il calcio inglese è attualmente ingiocabile per quello italiano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2021)

Hanno meritato la vittoria, poche balle 

Contento comunque della partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Presi a pallonate nel primo tempo, ma poi abbiamo retto il campo dignitosamente. Un pareggio non era impossibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Settembre 2021)

Faccio notare: Tonali per me é entrato con molto piu carattere di Bennacer, quasi scambiati rispetto alla stagione 20/21


----------



## Wetter (15 Settembre 2021)

Solo applausi, giocare una partita così importante in uno stadio cosi difficile e comunque senza sfigurare...


----------



## sion (15 Settembre 2021)

È il nostro percorso, nulla da rimproverare


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buona prestazione.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

questa era la gara più difficile delle sei, ci sta perdere


----------



## darden (15 Settembre 2021)

Partita bella si sapeva che sarebbe stata dura ma comunque abbiamo venduto cara la pelle..


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Pur nel rammarico è una delle sconfitte più indoliri che ci siano mai state. Non siamo a quel livello lì ma non manca neppure moltissimo. Poi le altre due stanno pareggiando. E x migliorare la serata l'inter ha perso al 90


----------



## markjordan (15 Settembre 2021)

non entro + nell'intervallo , dei gufi , rotto , totto

comunque togli salah era un'altra partita


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbè dai, abbiamo evitato l'imbarcata che era la cosa importante.

C'è qualche rimpianto per non essere riusciti a tenere il pareggio dopo essere finiti davanti non si sa come, ma si sapeva che oggi era proibitiva.

Speriamo che il debutto sia servito per far si che i nostri siano più sciolti nelle prossime.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2021)

Bravi comunque i ragazzi. 
Ci va anche bene il pareggio di Madrid.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai, fa niente. Sembra Man Utd-Milan 2007


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Faccio notare: Tonali per me é entrato con molto piu carattere di Bennacer, quasi scambiati rispetto alla stagione 20/21


Faccio notare un’altra cosa: fabinho ha mangiato in testa a mister 8+2 e prende la metà


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2021)

grazie lo stesso ragazzi. 

usciamo con onore.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2021)

Peccato, ma nella sconfitta sono comunue orgoglioso della nostra prova.
Siamo giovani, inesperti, con pochissime presenze in champions e con tante assenze abbiamo fatto una buona partita in casa di una delle squadre più forti del mondo e che avevano lo stadio pieno a supportarla. Grazie ragazzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

sinceramente mi aspettavo di meglio e voglio dare la colpa all'inesperienza.

mi sembra chiaro che con sta gente davanti è uno strazio a certi livelli, mentre se maignan tomori e kjaer mantengono la salute possiamo vincere il campionato quasi facile.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Klopp di me.... quante esultanze. Odioso.


Secondo me ha esultato perché aveva paura. E nella conferenza dirà attenti dl Milan


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Vabbé, buona prova dai. Il risultato abbastanza bugiardo, poteva finire 5-2 tranuillamente ed il Liverpool non avrebbe rubato nulla. Questo succede quando li lasci comandare, pero' capisco che non é facile.

Altro che Guardiolismo...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Speriamo che questa sconfitta ci gasi contro la Juve. Due sconfitte di fila ci farebbe malissimo. Intanto, la buona notizia è che ha perso anche l'Inter.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Con questa concentrazione, intensità e carattere il passaggio del turno ce lo giochiamo.

Oggi grande prova di maturità. Ci siamo e venderemo cara la pelle.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Si poteva giocare meglio nel finale, cercare di velocizzare un po’. Ci sta il risultato, onore ai ragazzi!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vabbé, buona prova dai. Il risultato abbastanza bugiardo, poteva finire 5-2 tranuillamente ed il Liverpool non avrebbe rubato nulla. Questo succede quando li lasci comandare, pero' capisco che non é facile.
> 
> Altro che Guardiolismo...


Nel secondo tempo dovevamo giocare con più centrocampisti e approfittare del miracoloso finale di primo tempo. Non puoi permetterti di giocare a viso aperto contro le inglesi in casa, soprattutto se non sei del loro livello.


----------



## David Drills (15 Settembre 2021)

Quasi meglio il 3 a 2 che un pareggino o addirittura una vittoria sculata. C'è da lavorare.


----------



## claudiop77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Il divario tra serie A e Champions è enorme


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Delusione per come si era messa.

Ma il divario è netto. Quando hanno deciso di accelerare, non c'è stata partita.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Settembre 2021)

Non posso lamentarmi, perdere a Liverpool ci sta perché c'è troppa differenza: loro due anni fa vincevano la Champions, noi neanche quarti in serie A.
Per fortuna nell'altra partita hanno pareggiato, ora in casa con l'Atletico e vediamo se anche loro sono ingiocabili.

PS: questione per chi ne sa più di me. Ma perché gli inglesi hanno questa condizione fisica praticamente sempre e corrono sistematicamente il triplo di qualunque squadra italiana? Perché non si riesce a "copiare" la loro preparazione?


----------



## Kaw (15 Settembre 2021)

la sconfitta ci stava eccome, alla fine perdiamo di misura, sebbene da quello che is è visto meritavamo un passivo maggiore. Non dovevamo prendere subito il pareggio, ma avevamo davvero poche armi a disposizione.

Purtroppo ci siamo devastati fisicamente da questa partita, e adesso abbiamo la Juve (solito calendario per noi).
Questa però era la partita più difficile del girone.
vediamo che succederà


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ci è andata di lusso, potevano farcene 4 o 5 senza problemi


Mi sono perso le altre occasioni in cui il Liverpool poteva segnare...perché se è vero che hanno giocato molto meglio di noi...è anche vero che hanno vinto x un cross deviato e un eurogol


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Settembre 2021)

Hanno rotto il ghiaccio e hanno dato sicuramente il massimo, ma se devo dire che questa prestazione non sia stata brutta per me mentirei.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con questa concentrazione, intensità e carattere il passaggio del turno ce lo giochiamo.
> 
> Oggi grande prova di maturità. Ci siamo e venderemo cara la pelle.


Ma dai, cé la giochiamo sicuramente eh, ma io oggi tranne la concentrazione ho visto cose da film horror dai nostri. Non dico che sia semplice, capisco, ma su 90 minuti abbiamo giocato per dieci minuti. Pure i cambi e la collocazione tattica sono stati disastrosi...


----------



## Stylox10 (15 Settembre 2021)

Io sono contento… grazie di tutto ragazzi! Avete onorato la maglia e il Milan.

Cresceremo e torneremo a vincere anche in questi campi praticamente impossibili.

Forza Milan


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non posso lamentarmi, perdere a Liverpool ci sta perché c'è troppa differenza: loro due anni fa vincevano la Champions, noi neanche quarti in serie A.
> Per fortuna nell'altra partita hanno pareggiato, ora in casa con l'Atletico e vediamo se anche loro sono ingiocabili.
> 
> PS: questione per chi ne sa più di me. Ma perché gli inglesi hanno questa condizione fisica praticamente sempre e corrono sistematicamente il triplo di qualunque squadra italiana? Perché non si riesce a "copiare" la loro preparazione?


Pensa che il Milan in Italia è come gli inglesi...


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

Bennacer e Kessie i peggiori in campo. Primo e terzo gol colpa loro. Quella respinta di testa di Bennacer sul 3-2 è stata criminale, per di più praticamente voluta!


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo dovevamo giocare con più centrocampisti e approfittare del miracoloso finale di primo tempo. Non puoi permetterti di giocare a viso aperto contro le inglesi in casa, soprattutto se non sei del loro livello.


Guarda che eravamo in 5 difensori e 5 centrocampisti talmente non sapevamo cosa fare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2021)

Per come si stava mettendo la partita ci è andata di lusso, abbiamo tentato anche il colpaccio ma loro sono decisamente superiori. Però dopo sette anni senza Champions è una partita che ci sta, abbiamo dato tutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Stasera si è visto veramente quanto vale Kessie in un contesto competitivo. Andasse a prendere i soldi a Parigi come il suo socio, che non vale nemmeno 4


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Perdere era quasi sicuro ma credevo di vedere ben altro atteggiamento
Note negative : centrocampo inesistente , infortunio Maignan 
Note positive : evitata l'imbarcata , pareggio fra atletico e porto , maignan e tomori bravissimi

Ritornare con i piedi per terra e pedalare iniziando da domenica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Credo comunque che dopo sta partita i nostri non si cachino più sotto alle prossime di champion. Quanto meno a livello mentale dovrebbe andare meglio


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda che eravamo in 5 difensori e 5 centrocampisti talmente non sapevamo cosa fare...


Intendevo che dovevamo partire dal secondo tempo con un modulo più difensivo e fare qualche cambio. Io me l'aspettavo che ci avrebbero rimontato.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

Considerata 
-la differenza di esperienza nella competizione
-la differenza tecnica a loro favore di molti giocatori
-la loro capacità di pressare, ripartire Ed andare in porta in pochi tocchi 
- viceversa, noi che perdiamo palla perché spesso la tocchiamo troppe volte e siamo meno precisi 
sono molto contento.
Ho dei dubbi sugli spazi che lasciamo e che un allenatore avversario appena appena scafato e con giocatori forti non può non sfruttare.
Migliorare, migliorare, migliorare.
Siamo sulla strada giusta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma dai, cé la giochiamo sicuramente eh, ma io oggi tranne la concentrazione ho visto cose da film horror dai nostri. Non dico che sia semplice, capisco, ma su 90 minuti abbiamo giocato per dieci minuti. Pure i cambi e la collocazione tattica sono stati disastrosi...


purtroppo devo darti ragione, 2 tiri in porta e 2 gol su 2 dormite loro.
è andata bene oggi, ringraziamo 2 centrli ed un portiere da 8.
non puoi giocare con leao diaz saele e rebic tutti insieme, abbiam giocato in 7 il 1o tempo


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non posso lamentarmi, perdere a Liverpool ci sta perché c'è troppa differenza: loro due anni fa vincevano la Champions, noi neanche quarti in serie A.
> Per fortuna nell'altra partita hanno pareggiato, ora in casa con l'Atletico e vediamo se anche loro sono ingiocabili.
> 
> PS: questione per chi ne sa più di me. Ma perché gli inglesi hanno questa condizione fisica praticamente sempre e corrono sistematicamente il triplo di qualunque squadra italiana? Perché non si riesce a "copiare" la loro preparazione?


Beh é il campionato più ricco e più bello del mondo per una ragione, hanno i migliori atleti e i più alti standard.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2021)

Praticamente le differenze di ritmo tra noi e le big europee sono le stesse tra noi e le squadre di serie A.


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Bennacer e Kessie i peggiori in campo. Primo e terzo gol colpa loro. Quella respinta di testa di Bennacer sul 3-2 è stata criminale, per di più praticamente voluta!


E ti dimentichi che ha causato pure il rigore eh...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Giusto così. 
La partita l'abbiamo persa soprattutto in mezzo al campo. 
Kessie e benna disastrosi.
Con tutte le attenuanti ,ovviamente, ma disastrosi.
Per abbassare i ritmi serve tecnica. 
Miglioreremo e cresceremo.


----------



## Giofa (15 Settembre 2021)

Peccato, ma si può rimproverare poco se non l’emozione (chiamiamola così ) dei primi minuti. Alcuni elementi mi son sembrati timidi per tutto il match (Kessie bennancer Calabria e in parte Theo). Bene l’atteggiamento di Rebic Saele e anche tonali. Molto bene Maignan Kjaer e tomori


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intendevo che dovevamo partire dal secondo tempo con un modulo più difensivo e fare qualche cambio. Io me l'aspettavo che ci avrebbero rimontato.


Dio c'é ne scampi, già siamo stati ultra difensivi, se ci snaturavamo oltre ne prendevamo 8 sul serio.

Che poi il gol sia venuto da Henderson (!!!), che forse per chi non lo conosce puo' sembrare un bel giocatore, ma signori queste é un brocco se c'é né uno.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

Se stasera non cerano Maigan e Tomori rischiavamo un cappotto.


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> E ti dimentichi che ha causato pure il rigore eh...


non lo dimentico, semplicemente per fortuna non è stato dannoso.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Faccio notare un’altra cosa: fabinho ha mangiato in testa a mister 8+2 e prende la metà


Ecco parliamo di questo...di kessie di theo...che in Italia sono fenomeni, poi quando trovano gente che li regge fisicamente capisci che a certi livelli dono buoni giocatori ma niente di più. Invece maignan e Tomori hanno dimostrato di essere già ad un livello più alto


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto così.
> La partita l'abbiamo persa soprattutto in mezzo al campo.
> Kessie e benna disastrosi.
> Con tutte le attenuanti ,ovviamente, ma disastrosi.
> ...


Magari fosse stato solo il centrocampo a crollare...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

sentiamo Gonde che dice


----------



## David Drills (15 Settembre 2021)

Partita persa a centrocampo, sono preoccupato per Bennacer. Secondo me è scarso.


----------



## _ET_ (15 Settembre 2021)

E ti pareva che non arrivava l'eurogol di m...
Partita giocata con paura e poca personalità.sconfitta meritata.siamo rimasti in partita per 2 fiammate e basta.
Sulla destra in fase d'attacco proprio il nulla.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto così.
> La partita l'abbiamo persa soprattutto in mezzo al campo.
> Kessie e benna disastrosi.
> Con tutte le attenuanti ,ovviamente, ma disastrosi.
> ...


Opinioni...x me a fatica in mezzo abbiamo retto, è sulle fasce con Calabria e theo che non abbiamo retto


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo ampiamente meritato di perdere, certo per una questione di centimetri ci annullano il 3 a 1 e per una questione di centimetri fanno il 2 a 2. Comunque Liverpool molto forte, questo ritmo lo possono tenere giusto le altre due inglesi, City e Chelsea. Io penso che la qualificazione può essere centrata. Giocare le prossime due per i 6 punti


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Raga comunque attenti a dire che le prossime le vinciamo sicuro eh. Ogni partita in europa è difficile. Io lo spero di vincere, ma non lo darei per scontato. L'Atletico si difende bene ed ha un gioco rognoso, mentre il Porto ha pareggiato con l'Atletico, quindi scarso scarso non è. E considerando che Liverpool e Atletico faranno di tutto per raggiungere i primi posti, direi che dovremo in ogni caso vincerle tutte senza ragionare con il "eh ma in casa loro potevamo prenderne 5".


----------



## Pit96 (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso le altre occasioni in cui il Liverpool poteva segnare...perché se è vero che hanno giocato molto meglio di noi...è anche vero che hanno vinto x un cross deviato e un eurogol


Hanno fatto più di 20 tiri, il nostro miglior giocatore è stato Maignan (e Tomori). Ci hanno dominato dall'inizio alla fine a parte 5 minuti. Sembravano due squadre di due categorie diverse, una di serie A, una di serie B. 
I due gol fatti non devono accecarci, la distanza tra noi e loro è stata ampissima. 
Detto questo, rimboccarsi le maniche


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2021)

Si poteva uscire con un punto, peccato.

Sarebbe stato ingiusto ma con un po' di attenzione era possibilissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Magari fosse stato solo il centrocampo a crollare...


Io ho visto poca qualità , personalità e ritmo soprattutto nei due centrocampisti.
Per me sono stati i peggiori in campo.
Non sono riusciti a fare nulla .


----------



## Shmuk (15 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Praticamente le differenze di ritmo tra noi e le big europee sono le stesse tra noi e le squadre di serie A.



L'Inter ha tenuto tranquillamente il ritmo del Real oggi.


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Faccio notare un’altra cosa: fabinho ha mangiato in testa a mister 8+2 e prende la metà


Finalmente uno che lo fa notare ...ma poi danno dei taccagni alla societa se non paga 10 milioni a piedi di legno


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Opinioni...x me a fatica in mezzo abbiamo retto, è sulle fasce con Calabria e theo che non abbiamo retto


Si certo , opinioni.
Per me peggiori in campo Kessie e Bennacer.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Settembre 2021)

ragazzi non disperiamoci, stiamo giocando con la squadra più forte d' Europa in questo momento, forse solo il City è alla pari (hanno preso a pallate anche il Chelsea anche se alla fine hanno pareggiato). Ci sta. Paghiamo un divario tecnico, d'esperienza e di testa. La qualificazione ce la giochiamo con Atletico e Porto.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha tenuto tranquillamente il ritmo del Real oggi.


Il Real sarebbe stato l'avversario perfetto per noi, perfetto. Guarda che il Real fa una fatica enorme! Poi quando gioca fa paura...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto siamo usciti con zero punti. Peccato, ma non puoi permetterti di giocare contro le inglesi regalando possesso ed occasioni per tutta la partita. Dal secondo tempo Pioli doveva mettere la formazione difensiva.


Più difensiva? Finivamo per giocare dietro la porta.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha tenuto tranquillamente il ritmo del Real oggi.


Il Real penso sia a malapena tra le prime 8 nella classifica delle favorite.


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Settembre 2021)

Cresceremo. 
Per me abbiamo fatto ciò che dovevamo. 
Loro sono uno squadrone, noi senz'altro aspiriamo a ridiventarlo. 

Li abbiamo fatti sudare, e già per me è un ottimo risultato. 
Voglio vedere cosa faremo davanti al nostro pubblico senza la spinta di questo Anfield qua.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Più difensiva? Finivamo per giocare dietro la porta.


Perché il Liverpool ci ha costretto a farlo. Comunque ora è inutile discutere, bisognerà vincerle tutte, anche le trasferte.


----------



## El picinin (15 Settembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Peccato, ma nella sconfitta sono comunue orgoglioso della nostra prova.
> Siamo giovani, inesperti, con pochissime presenze in champions e con tante assenze abbiamo fatto una buona partita in casa di una delle squadre più forti del mondo e che avevano lo stadio pieno a supportarla. Grazie ragazzi


Stessa squadra con 2 anni in più,e questa partita non si perde.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho visto poca qualità , personalità e ritmo soprattutto nei due centrocampisti.
> Per me sono stati i peggiori in campo.
> Non sono riusciti a fare nulla .


Ah si, sicuramente. Ma se posso permettermi l'errore principale é l'impostazione stessa, non pretendo di avere gli stessi numeri del Liverpool, ma giocare gli ultimi 5 minuti per tempo é deprimente. Vuol dire non aver preparato niente di niente.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il Real penso sia a malapena tra le prime 8 nella classifica delle favorite.



Ok, ma secondo me quella che abbiamo visto oggi è la differenza tra noi e le very top inglesi. Tuttavia, le cose possono cambiare in fretta: pensiamo all'Atalanta degli esordi e quella che si vide in seguito.


----------



## Gamma (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si certo , opinioni.
> Per me peggiori in campo Kessie e Bennacer.



Concordo. Kessie mi è sembrato quello più intimorito, l'unico che non è cresciuto neanche durante le nostre fasi migliori.
Mi è piaciuta la grinta di Tonali.

Abbiamo saputo soffrire, è finita 3-2 e ci sta, 2 gol ad Anfield sono un ottimo biglietto da visita per la nostra capacità realizzativa. Loro hanno avuto occasioni e diciamolo, due dei tre gol sono stati "casuali", nel senso che erano fuori dal controllo dei nostri difensori(l'autogol di Tomori e la bordata di Henderson).

Mi sarebbe piaciuto strappare un pari, quantomeno, ma a livello di morale dobbiamo restare tranquilli, siamo usciti a testa alta, seppur con 0 punti.

Le prossime due gare di CL saranno importanti, serviranno 4 punti per poter sperare di qualificarci.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Settembre 2021)

Differenza fisica, mentale e tecnica imbarazzante, purtroppo con avversari che corrono come o più di noi vengono fuori tutti i nostri limiti.

Continuo a dire che non si può andare in giro con un esterno destro che non dribbla, non fa assist e non fa gol, a questi livelli è impensabile pensare di attaccare solo da una parte.

Centrocampisti dominati dall'inizio alla fine, loro ci penetravano come burro e scappavano da tutte le parti.

I migliori Maignan e Tomori, un vero mostro, l'unico che viaggiava ai loro ritmi. Nel calcio di altissimo livello di oggi la base è la reattività e la velocità, se consideriamo che noi non abbiamo nemmeno giocatori con tecnica eccelsa è normale non vedere palla.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah si, sicuramente. Ma se posso permettermi l'errore principale é l'impostazione stessa, non pretendo di avere gli stessi numeri del Liverpool, ma giocare gli ultimi 5 minuti per tempo é deprimente. Vuol dire non aver preparato niente di niente.


C'è poco da preparare se con la palla non riesce un passaggio che sia uno.
Palle perse e palle buttate.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Malissimo nel secondo tempo. Ci siamo messi a 90


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

Maignan 7,5: errore sul 2-2 per esitazione, che so non ripeterà più, per il resto ci tiene lui a galla tutto il primo tempo, fondamentale.
Calabria 6,5: tanti errori all'inizio, poi si scioglie e gioca meglio vincendo più contrasti.
Kjaer 7: muro.
Tomori 7: muro.2, autogol pura sfiga, il suo intervento non era errato. La spalla con cui fa volare l'avversario sulla fascia valeva da sola il voto.
Theo 5: quando cerca il dribbling da ultimo uomo da sparargli, ha provato anche a spingere ma sempre nei momenti sbagliati, e non scattava quando cambiavamo gioco.
Kessie 3: indecente, sodomizzato da chiunque.
Bennacer 3-: persino peggio di Kessie, da solo di testa dovrebbe buttarla sulla fascia, invece la butta al limite dell'area malgrado non ci fosse nessuno dei nostri da lanciare.
Saelemaekers 5,5: ci ha provato, ma la differenza di velocità in fase difensiva si è vista e poco poteva farci, più il tempo è passato e più è migliorato, non da sufficienza ma ha dato tutto, speriamo lo aiuti a sbloccarsi mentalmente.
Diaz 6,5: bravo nel gol, nel primo tempo però imballatissimo, sempre quella maledetta testa bassa a voler scartare da solo contro tutti anche quando potrebbe allargare il gioco quando i compagni sono liberi o comunque a rinforzo. Ripeto, lo farei allenare con un collare per il collo per obbligarlo a giocare a testa alta, perché quando lo fa è ben altro.
Leao 6,5: assist sull'1-1 e bella ripartenza sul 2-1, in entrambe le occasioni con tocchi veloci senza portare troppo la palla, ma per il resto di una leziosità irritante che in CL non si può permettere NESSUNO, figuriamoci lui.
Rebic 7: ha dato l'anima in un ruolo non suo e ha fatto un gol e un assist di una freddezza disarmante. Giroud entrato troppo tardi quando ormai stava finendo la benzina e non ha potuto spingere di più nel suo ruolo naturale.

Giroud S.V: solo perché è grosso perché diavolo devono lanciarlo da qualsivoglia posizione alla prepuzio di labrador? Poveretto.
Florenzi 5: entrato male, non guarda l'avversario diretto sul 3-2, a sua discolpa quello ha fatto un gol che altre 100 volte lo sbaglia.
Tonali S.V: entra e fa sentire il fisico, dice tutto il momento in cui sulla bandierina nel nostro lato del campo pressato da due li salta secchi e anche allora, invece di trovare un compagno che lo aiuti di fronte, si trova di fronte il terzo che gli sbarra la strada.
Maldini S.V: i denti che battevano dalla paura si son sentiti fino a casa mia, del resto se non ti fanno giocare neanche sul 4-1 col Cagliari figuriamoci quando ti fanno fare l'esordio stagionale in CL ad Anfield...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Settembre 2021)

Rivedendo il 2-2, maignan doveva proprio uscire. Era un gol assolutamente evitabile


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Settembre 2021)

Si critica la squadra e la società ma quello che non viene visto e che tra liverpool e milan ci sono 300 milioni di differenza di fatturato...
500 a 200..
E come paragonare noi al crotone..
I ragazzi devono essere umili e crescere e se qualche mela marcia pensa di fare il fenomeno da 10 milioni che venga venduto o messo alla porta


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah si, sicuramente. Ma se posso permettermi l'errore principale é l'impostazione stessa, non pretendo di avere gli stessi numeri del Liverpool, ma giocare gli ultimi 5 minuti per tempo é deprimente. Vuol dire non aver preparato niente di niente.


preparare cosa? Nel 4-2-3-1 se non girano i mediani sono volatici per diabetici. Come con la Lazio Kessie e Tonali hanno vanificato le fonti di gioco della Lazio oggi il Liverpool ha disinnescato Bennacer e Kessie avevano più marrone nelle mutande che nel pigmento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rivedendo il 2-2, maignan doveva proprio uscire. Era un gol assolutamente evitabile


non lo so, probabilmente lo avrebbe anticipato.
ma si, doveva uscire.


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ecco parliamo di questo...di kessie di theo...che in Italia sono fenomeni, poi quando trovano gente che li regge fisicamente capisci che a certi livelli dono buoni giocatori ma niente di più. Invece maignan e Tomori hanno dimostrato di essere già ad un livello più alto


Centro per cento d’accordo, ci metto anche i pochi minuti di tonali


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Servono anche queste partite. 
Cresceremo.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è poco da preparare se con la palla non riesce un passaggio che sia uno.
> Palle perse e palle buttate.





Kayl ha scritto:


> preparare cosa? Nel 4-2-3-1 se non girano i mediani sono volatici per diabetici. Come con la Lazio Kessie e Tonali hanno vanificato le fonti di gioco della Lazio oggi il Liverpool ha disinnescato Bennacer e Kessie avevano più marrone nelle mutande che nel pigmento.


Quando mai abbiamo cercato di giocarla? Passandola indietro continuamente o facendo dei lanci lunghi senza peraltro beccarne uno che sia uno.

Certo che la responsabilità é anche dei giocatori, ma se non ti impunti per certi principi non ottieni nulla, qualche volta é meglio rischiarla...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma Sky che mette "Castillejo" sopra Saelemakers?


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rivedendo il 2-2, maignan doveva proprio uscire. Era un gol assolutamente evitabile


Si avrebbe potuto, ma che razza di giocata ha fatto Salah? Impensabile che da quella posizione con l'esterno la metti all'angolino


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando mai abbiamo cercato di giocarla? Passandola indietro continuamente o facendo dei lanci lunghi senza peraltro beccarne uno che sia uno.
> 
> Certo che la responsabilità é anche dei giocatori, ma se non ti impunti per certi principi non ottieni nulla, qualche volta é meglio rischiarla...


a giudicare da quello che dicevano i giornalisti a bordo campo Pioli continuava a dire di spingere ma non lo facevano, poi ripeto: se i mediani vengono sodomizzati inevitabilmente la passi indietro o la lanci lunga perché non puoi più passare per i loro piedi, quindi qualsiasi impostazione tu abbia va a farsi friggere, pure fossi Sun Tzu.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando mai abbiamo cercato di giocarla? Passandola indietro continuamente o facendo dei lanci lunghi senza peraltro beccarne uno che sia uno.
> 
> Certo che la responsabilità é anche dei giocatori, ma se non ti impunti per certi principi non ottieni nulla, qualche volta é meglio rischiarla...


Non è che non cerchi di giocarla , semplicemente non ci riesci perché gli altri sono stati più bravi e più intensi.

E i nostri mediani su tutti sono quelli che hanno fatto più fatica nel giocare qualitativi. 
A un certo punto hanno commesso errori gravi anche di conduzione.


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando mai abbiamo cercato di giocarla? Passandola indietro continuamente o facendo dei lanci lunghi senza peraltro beccarne uno che sia uno.
> 
> Certo che la responsabilità é anche dei giocatori, ma se non ti impunti per certi principi non ottieni nulla, qualche volta é meglio rischiarla...


Se avessimo rischiato più uscite sui mediani ce ne avrebbero fatti 6, semplicemente non abbiamo la qualità per farlo, specie se benna e kessie giocano così... Bisognava preparare una bella partita di pressing organizzato a uomo, accettando duelli individuali anche a costo di schierare Krunic zoppo. Purtroppo le poche volte che abbiamo provato a pressare lo abbiamo fatto malissimo, con zero pressing dalla mediana e 4 giocatori saltati con un passaggio


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è che non cerchi di giocarla , semplicemente non ci riesci perché gli altri sono stati più bravi e più intensi.
> 
> E i nostri mediani su tutti sono quelli che hanno fatto più fatica nel giocare qualitativi.
> A un certo punto hanno commesso errori gravi anche di conduzione.





Kayl ha scritto:


> a giudicare da quello che dicevano i giornalisti a bordo campo Pioli continuava a dire di spingere ma non lo facevano, poi ripeto: se i mediani vengono sodomizzati inevitabilmente la passi indietro o la lanci lunga perché non puoi più passare per i loro piedi, quindi qualsiasi impostazione tu abbia va a farsi friggere, pure fossi Sun Tzu.


Capisco, ci sta. 

Pero' non facciamo finta di dimenticarci dell'Atalanta o del Lille. Sono partite specchio, e non é una novità che ad un certo tipo di gioco non riusciamo a reagire, purtroppo é cosi. 

Oggi qual'era l'unica arma in mezzo al campo per evitare la prima marcatura? Diaz. Diaz doveva abbassarsi e liberarsi della prima marcatura, lui lo sa fare benissimo questo lavoro. Invece si é fatto la scelta opposta. Questa é solo una delle tante cose che si sarebbe potuto cambiare in quegli 85 minuti in cui siamo stati schiacciati, proprio perché la regola era: prendi é butta, o giocatevela tra difensori e mediani (visto che nessuno ha la smarcatura necessaria) finché non ve la recuperano. O Pioli ha una stima eccezionale dei nostri centrocampisti o gli sono tremate le gambe.

Questa era anche la ragione per cui invocavo un profilo diametralmente opposto a Kessie, quel giocatore tecnico e giovane da crescere e che avrebbe fatto la differenza se non oggi tra un anno o due, se non lo hai preso due anni fa, non lo hai preso l'ano scorso o oggi é già troppo tardi, a meno di non cadere in un fenomeno.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto più di 20 tiri, il nostro miglior giocatore è stato Maignan (e Tomori). Ci hanno dominato dall'inizio alla fine a parte 5 minuti. Sembravano due squadre di due categorie diverse, una di serie A, una di serie B.
> I due gol fatti non devono accecarci, la distanza tra noi e loro è stata ampissima.
> Detto questo, rimboccarsi le maniche


Ripeto hanno giocato nettamente meglio di noi, ma dimmi le occasioni in cui potevano farci altri gol


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto hanno giocato nettamente meglio di noi, ma dimmi le occasioni in cui potevano farci altri gol


Almeno 4-5 nitide dai.
Hanno meritato.
Ricordo un sacco di conclusioni dai 16 metri.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> *Se avessimo rischiato più uscite sui mediani ce ne avrebbero fatti 6*, semplicemente non abbiamo la qualità per farlo, specie se benna e kessie giocano così... Bisognava preparare una bella partita di pressing organizzato a uomo, accettando duelli individuali anche a costo di schierare Krunic zoppo. Purtroppo le poche volte che abbiamo provato a pressare lo abbiamo fatto malissimo, con zero pressing dalla mediana e 4 giocatori saltati con un passaggio


Saro' strano io, preferisco prenderne 6 e giocarmela che perdere 3-2 o 1-0 e giocarla cosi. Non so quanto tu possa migliorare in questo modo, il nostro pressing é stato orribile, i tempi erano completamente sbagliati, e qui Klopp si é mangiato Pioli. Un po' perché ha giocatori superiori, un po' l'ambiente, ma anche perché gli abbiamo aperto la porta del paradiso invitandoli a fare quello che sanno fare.

Impossibile difendersi per 30+ minuti contro questi, impossibile.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando mai abbiamo cercato di giocarla? Passandola indietro continuamente o facendo dei lanci lunghi senza peraltro beccarne uno che sia uno.
> 
> Certo che la responsabilità é anche dei giocatori, ma se non ti impunti per certi principi non ottieni nulla, qualche volta é meglio rischiarla...


Difatti sono deluso da certi giocatori che x evidente paura hanno giocato quasi sempre all'indietro e mi riferisco a Calabria kesdie theo e anche un pò a Kjaer. Chi non ha avuto mai paura è stato Tomori e mi è piaciuto anche diaz che a costo di perdere palla ha sempre cercato la giocata cercando di andare sempre avanti


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Almeno 4-5 nitide dai.
> Hanno meritato.
> Ricordo un sacco di conclusioni dai 16 metri.


Terza volta...dimmi quali occasioni! Perché io non me le ricordo! Maignan pur giocando bene quali miracoli ha fatto (rigore a parte)? E se no quanti tiri fuori di poco hanno fatto? Ripeto hanno giocato nettamente meglio, ma hanno segnato su deviazione da cross, su una bella azione in gioco x qualche centimetro, e grazie ad un eurogol


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti sono deluso da certi giocatori che x evidente paura hanno giocato quasi sempre all'indietro e mi riferisco a Calabria kesdie theo e anche un pò a Kjaer. Chi non ha avuto mai paura è stato Tomori e mi è piaciuto anche diaz che a costo di perdere palla ha sempre cercato la giocata cercando di andare sempre avanti


Eh, pero' é il tipo di gioco che ci ha bloccati. Loro sono fortissimi, non mentiamoci, pero' partite simili contro avversari che giocano nello stesso modo le abbiamo già fatte e sofferte.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Poche chiacchere e attenuanti, il liverpool ha guidato la partita sul piano atletico e tecnico, surclassandoci soprattutto su quest'ultimo punto
Noi gli abbiamo reso il tutto più facile ma ridurre la loro vittoria ai soli nostri errori sui gol non è veritiero


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Terza volta...dimmi quali occasioni! Perché io non me le ricordo! Maignan pur giocando bene quali miracoli ha fatto (rigore a parte)? E se no quanti tiri fuori di poco hanno fatto? Ripeto hanno giocato nettamente meglio, ma hanno segnato su deviazione da cross, su una bella azione in gioco x qualche centimetro, e grazie ad un eurogol


Hanno tirato tanto.
Sono state tante le occasioni gol per loro. 
Credo lo si possa ammettere da sportivi.


----------



## mil77 (16 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno tirato tanto.
> Sono state tante le occasioni gol per loro.
> Credo lo si possa ammettere da sportivi.


Quindicesima volta mi dite quali per favore...?????


----------



## Kayl (16 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno tirato tanto.
> Sono state tante le occasioni gol per loro.
> Credo lo si possa ammettere da sportivi.


occasioni da gol forse quelle che hanno ribattuto i difensori, per il resto Maignan non ha dovuto fare parate in cui si è dovuto muovere più di un passo, tiravano verso di lui o tiravano a piccioni. Questo è un fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non credo minimamente alla storiella che giocano un altro sport, che sono di un altro pianeta, e balle varie. Sicuramente sono più forti, sicuramente sono favoriti ma di certo non contro di noi dovranno correre per portare a casa il risultato. Non sono una corazzata invincibile, tutt’altro. Lo scorso anno hanno fatto una stagione pessima.


si infatti.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindicesima volta mi dite quali per favore...?????


4 minuto--> Origi vicino al gol su cross basso
6 minuto--> Diogo Jota tira a botta sicura, devia tomori all'ultimo in calcio d'angolo
13 minuto--> Salah a botta sicura ma il tiro viene fermato da Tomori (grandissima partita)
31 minuto--> Salah tiro a giro nell'angolo destro del portiere, deviato in calcio d'angolo da Maignan
68 minuto--> Jota a livello del dischetto del rigore tira ma viene deviato all'ultimo da Kjaer.

Sono le occasioni principali, attenzione, ho evitato di mettere ogni discesa del primo tempo che erano dolori.

Cerchiamo di essere sportivi ed obiettivi per cortesia. Sono di un altro livello.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> occasioni da gol forse quelle che hanno ribattuto i difensori, per il resto Maignan non ha dovuto fare parate in cui si è dovuto muovere più di un passo, tiravano verso di lui o tiravano a piccioni. Questo è un fatto.


Beh un sacco di occasioni non figurano nelle statistiche conclusioni ma nei corners perché kjaer e Tomori ci hanno messo l'unghia ma per me quando un avversario viene liberato al tiro dai 16 metri col difensore che si immola per proteggere la porta è a tutti gli effetti occasione da gol.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Settembre 2021)

Ovviamente è lecito commentare.

Ma questa partita potrà essere valutata serenamente e nella sua interezza solo insieme al ritorno, lontano da Anfield e magari senza infortuni.

Lì potremo verificare, anche perchè ci stanno altre partite nel mezzo. Questa era la prima, troppe variabili di mezzo.


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Maignan 7,5: errore sul 2-2 per esitazione, che so non ripeterà più, per il resto ci tiene lui a galla tutto il primo tempo, fondamentale.
> Calabria 6,5: tanti errori all'inizio, poi si scioglie e gioca meglio vincendo più contrasti.
> Kjaer 7: muro.
> Tomori 7: muro.2, autogol pura sfiga, il suo intervento non era errato. La spalla con cui fa volare l'avversario sulla fascia valeva da sola il voto.
> ...


Sono allineato alle tue valutazioni. Purtroppo con la mediana che gioca come ha giocato ieri c'è poco da fare. Bennacer disastroso e anche kessie ombra di se stesso. La partita l'abbiamo persa lì a prescindere dal risultato e dagli episodi.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Settembre 2021)

Potevamo vincerla, abbiamo meritato di perdere e un pareggio non sarebbe stata una ladrata.
Sono nettamente più forti e corrono molto di più, a noi sono tremate le gambe per almeno mezz'ora dove hanno fatto quello che hanno voluto. Benna e Kessie devono imparare a reggere questi ritmi e non girare a vuoto. 
Bene Leao ( incredibile) bene anche Rebic e Diaz, partite che servono per fare gavetta e curriculum, non dobbiamo assolutamente sbagliare le 2 partite con il Porto.
Liverpool Milan mi ha tanto ricordato Man U- Milan quella persa 3 2 con il gol di Kaka.


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2021)

Loro, se non riesci a togliergli il pallino dalla mano, ti fanno neri. Hanno 2 terzini mostruosi. Ma quando non hanno il pallino in mano (vedi la pausa che si sono presi a fine primo tempo) dietro non sono impeccabili. Credo che il piano A fosse affrontare il loro 433 come quello della Lazio domenica e non abbiamo avuto la forza (fisica, mentale, psicologica etc) per farlo e ci hanno a lungo stuprati anche perché (imo) l'aiuto dei 3 offensivi alla fase difensiva non è stato sufficiente, zero pressing, zero palle rubate, zero ripartenze. Ovvio che loro non sono la Lazio ma, visto che il piano A non ha funzionato forse ci voleva un piano B; tipo fare un pò di "muro" in mediana? Forse ci voleva un terzo in mediana? tipo un 352 (532)? Non lo so, non faccio l'allenatore ma se il piano A non funziona ci vorrebbe un piano B. Comunque loro sulle fasce, e anche in mezzo, ci hanno a lungo stuprati (guardate Leao e Theo in occasione del primo gol e anche Calabria in sofferenza a destra per buona parte della partita). In soldoni, non siamo riusciti a togliere il pallino al Liverpool, potevamo organizzare il "fortino" diversamente? Per parlare eh, forse non sarebbe neanche cambiato chissà cosa.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto hanno giocato nettamente meglio di noi, ma dimmi le occasioni in cui potevano farci altri gol


Vai a guardare gli highlights e ti accorgi di quanti pericoli abbiamo corso. 
Origi, Jota, Salah, Robertson. Solo nel primo tempo ci hanno bombardati


----------



## mil77 (16 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> 4 minuto--> Origi vicino al gol su cross basso
> 6 minuto--> Diogo Jota tira a botta sicura, devia tomori all'ultimo in calcio d'angolo
> 13 minuto--> Salah a botta sicura ma il tiro viene fermato da Tomori (grandissima partita)
> 31 minuto--> Salah tiro a giro nell'angolo destro del portiere, deviato in calcio d'angolo da Maignan
> ...


Quindi nelle occasioni principali del Liverpool c'è solo un tiro in porta e nemmeno troppo pericoloso. Le altre sono occasioni solo potenziali


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Potevamo vincerla, abbiamo meritato di perdere e un pareggio non sarebbe stata una ladrata.
> Sono nettamente più forti e corrono molto di più, a noi sono tremate le gambe per almeno mezz'ora dove hanno fatto quello che hanno voluto. Benna e Kessie devono imparare a reggere questi ritmi e non girare a vuoto.
> Bene Leao ( incredibile) bene anche Rebic e Diaz, partite che servono per fare gavetta e curriculum, non dobbiamo assolutamente sbagliare le 2 partite con il Porto.
> Liverpool Milan mi ha tanto ricordato Man U- Milan quella persa 3 2 con il gol di Kaka.


Analisi perfetta. Il secondo gol del Liverpool ricorda stranamente il gol di Rooney con assist fantastica di Scholes.

ps: mi avevi fatto una domanda nel topic Bennacer e ti avevo risposto alla pagina 54


----------

